# Please tell me what you think of my story.



## Katta San (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello naruto fans. I know all of you have good tasts in anime and what not, so please tell me if you think I've got what it takes to become an author. 

Than you very much

Feel free to add rep if you like it




 Takes deep breath "Here I go,"

Once apon a time the end....Okay, that was a joke, here i go











My birth mother lay dead before me. I covered by eyes, but it was no use. Hot tears seemed to endlessly drip from my eyes and slowly flow over my red cheeks. This is imposible, I said in my mind. There was no use denying it, this was not a dream. In fact I could feel the heat from the conflagrations furiously raging behind me, yet they seemed to peacfully engulf houses without harming anything. I punched the ground as hard as I could and as long as I could untill my knuckles bled. It was so frustrating, and so breath taking, that I felt that I was going to die then and there. I stood up, and tried to look away. It was physicaly imposible for me to look away. I got into some sort of trance, and suddenly broke out crying. A flaming arrow jetted past me. I looked up. Somone with a bow and arrows had missed me barely. I pulled out my dagger "Are you responsible for this," I commanded 
"You won't get anything out of me," 
"You'll see what I can get out of you," I said. I charged at the mysterious man, jumped up, and stabbed in in his stomach. He smiled, even though crimson blood hastily poured out of his mouth "All part of the plan"  He said without faltering. I dug the dagger in deeper, and then twisted it. The man smiled even harder, and then, suddenly, he reavealed six bombs strapped to his body. (Like in Iraq or somthing) Each of the bombs had three seconds left. I quickly let go of the dagger, and sprinted away for my life. The bomb melted the soles of my shoes as I took a dive. Over the time of the fight, the flames seemed to dance even closer. I scratched my head wondering what to do, and then decided to get the hell out of this place. These so called bandits were crazy. Who would blow themselves up to kill somone like me. (This person may have some of the characteristics of one of my other characters in my novel) Somone with black shiney hair, crimson eys that always seemed to burn in fury for no reason, and a slim body. I say it's just a huge waist. I looked down. My dagger stabbed the soil in front of me. I picked it up. For some reason, my dagger seemed to be transparent. It sparlkled with a brilliant silver light, that flickered ever few minutes. Was it enchanted (I'll finish possibly tommorow,) Hope you liked it so far

.....Nobody's posted anything...Hope that's not aign...Lol

Lmao


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum for this, but given that other would-be writers have tooted their own horns here before *shrugs*... I don't really care either way.

If you want to be a writer, even a bad one, you'll have to develop an obsession with spell check and really pay attention to those scriggly red lines.

You'll also have to get used to people not paying attention to you.  

"conflagrations" ? It's your choice, but since writing is a form of communication I think you should keep things a bit more simple, at least in the beginning. Also, as a character narrative, who really talks like this in such a situation ? Ultimately if this is how you want your style to develop you are more than welcome to it, but it lacks a bit of realism if not being described by an omnipresent narrator rather than an actual character within the story. Essentially the character is describing how he feels rather than actually feeling the events of the story as an actual character. I don't feel his pain or anger or sorrow or frustrations just because he says that he feels that way, there's not empathy. As tragic as the situation is it is fiction and you have to work a bit harder in that area.

"(Like in Iraq or somthing)" There's a better way to integrate that into the actual story rather than a writer's note, which pulls the reader out of the story. Simply describe what the bombs look like and how they are attached to the guy. This is your job as the narrator, after all, to set the stage.

You'll have to find a better way to describe the character's appearance as well. Once again, who would recount their appearance in such a situation in such a frivolous way ? Even if there is something interesting or special about his appearance, it is better for it to be commented on by others. For example, you could have a bandit describe his appearance or have him read it off of a wanted poster or whatnot and have it really fit into the story. To be honest, I think you may be better off writing third person rather than first since it is an easier perspective to write from and you can build up to writing first person later on.

It should be noted that you can use and discard my thoughts to whatever extent makes you comfortable. You're not necessarily wrong to want to communicate your ideas in this way, but I think you should also be mindful that you are often writing for others as much as you are writing for yourself, so often consider what "they" should take from the experience or how they would want to experience it. And I myself, as a writer, is still learning (and quite slowly), which means I renounce all claims of being right as of now.

Hopefully this helps you out.


----------



## YouthNinja (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow. That was REALLY GOOD! Please tell me there is more! Don't say it's over!


----------



## Katta San (Apr 15, 2007)

Hat Hair said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right forum for this, but given that other would-be writers have tooted their own horns here before *shrugs*... I don't really care either way.
> 
> If you want to be a writer, even a bad one, you'll have to develop an obsession with spell check and really pay attention to those scriggly red lines.
> 
> ...




I appreciate it man. I completly see what you are saying. I'll work on it.

Here I go again!






I sprinted as quickly as I could to get out of this place. I panted so hard that I could hear it echo around me. I stopped to breath.

It was plain as day, I was tired. Wisps of light began to dissapear as night approached. It bagan to get colder and colder outside, so I shivered. Sweat dripped into the grass which reminded me. My mother used to always water the grass. She cared about grass for some reason (Hope nobody finds that corny. Lol), she cared about grass more than money, and only god knows why. I balled up my fist to try and stop myself from crying. A shiver went down my spine, and single tear drop dripped from my eyes. The situation was overwhelming, but I didn't think it was real. Even though sixty thousand different emotioins were battling in my brain and I could feel myself rapidly shaking, I didn't think it was real. A moth suddenly fluttered over my head. My whole world had just collapsed in front of my eyes. What am I supposed to do, cry? No. Even though my mind was thinking this was fake, my body was yelling it quite loudly. Then my face started to scrunch up, tears started to flow once again. I collapsed onto the ground and started punching the soil again "NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" I screamed at the top of my lungs. Then I started yelling curse words at the top of my lungs
"Cry me a river," Somone behind me said. A shady old man with a cane looked down on me with great pity. Usualy in a situation like that I would feel embaresed that I had fallen to the ground like a Rag Doll, but I'm sure anyone would understand somthing like this. I wasn't in the mood to talk. I grabbed my head trying to pull my skull off and started rolling around like a mad man. I could hear the old man sneeze
"Stop trying to kill yourself. I've tried, it doesn't work," the old man said
I didn't stop untill he remember that this is a "Dream." I pulled out my dagger and made a small incision into my palm. I could feel the sting from it. "This isn't a dream!" I shouted. I was going crazy, I really thought nothing like this would happen to a normal family like ours.

When it says single tear drop from my eyes I mean eye. I'm not going to edit it because you can't mess with an original. Lol

And thank you to my biggest fan, YouthNinja!!

You're the first person out of 2 to see this! I'm glad that you think I have a chance in the publishing buisness! Make sure you tell a friend!! Lol
Goodnight!


----------



## YouthNinja (Apr 15, 2007)

YAY!! More story! I can't wait for the next part!


----------



## Katta San (Apr 17, 2007)

Alright, Here I go again.

I'll start in a second, my sister is still on com.

After hours of trying to massacre myself, I guess I passed out. I woke up feeling, energized and well rested, yet sleepy and light headed. There were normal house hold items around me; a drawer; a mirror; a T.V., even though it was things that I'd encountered plenty of times, it looked so unfamiliar to me. I got out of the bed, the strolled out of the room. This place reeked of alchohol and incents, with a bitter smell of limes. The air wasn't moist and the room was twenty degrees. I remembered that I had been lying to myself since yestereday, but held in the tears. A shiver went down my spine. I drew in a quivering breath, then kept strolling. The old man that had apparently taken me in was sitting on a green couch examining my knife. He looked up
"Hey, you woke up!" He shouted
"Yah,"
"There's some breakfast for you on the counter" He said as he pointed over to the kitchen. I was so hungry I could eat eighteen cows. I rushed into the kitchen to find a piece of moldy bread smarmed with flies
"No thanks," I whispered, pushing the plate to the back of the counter.
"I've got a job for you. I need you to go into town and get me some flower," The old man said as he handed me some money. I left the house without saying a word. Believe it or not, it was colder in there than it was out here, I wonder how the flies survived in there, bu that wasn't an important thing on my mind at the moment. Over the horizon I could see a coupled of buildings, I assumed that was the town, so I walked there. 

Once I got to them, they seemed to be abandoned. I opened the door, then quickly closed it from a disguisting smell. I opened it again and slowly walked in. There was a light switch so I turned it on. I walked through the hut further, then turned a corner. Then I saw it. There was a naked woman dead on the ground with her head severed off. I threw up on the ground next to her, then fell back onto the ground next to me. Something krept up on me and grabbed me.
"What happened to her?"
"I don't know, I just found her like this,"
"Hmm. You need to come with me,"
The person mounted me on his back and sprinted like a mad man. He was wearing black ninja gear, and his face was covered by some type of bandana-hat or something. The man stopped in front of a building, put me down, then put hand cuffs on my arms. Was this guy a ninja? He pushed me me into the building and told me to keep walking. We stopped in front of a man dressed in a red and white komono, and a huge hat with two Japanese symbols on them. "Hokage-Sama! This man was found next to Joiupo-san, dead,"
"Joiupo, dead?"
"Yes sir. I think it may have been due to the recent raid in Haicro village. If we don't blame this on somebody, the village might rebel. That's what we don't want to happen. I brought him, so let's throw him in the slammer,"
"Gorui-Sama! That was very un-honorable for you to say," The man bowed his head "I'm sorry Hokage-Sama. You are right,"
"Teach him a couple of jutsu in your apology,"
Gorui sighed, then started telling me to make he hand signs he did.


----------



## YouthNinja (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh. This as a Naruto story. SWEET!! That makes it even better than it already was!(If that's even possible) Have you heard of fanfiction.net? You should get an account and post this story there! I'm sure lots of pepole will love it.


----------



## Katta San (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh really?
And yah, I tried to shape it up into  a ninja story for all of yall out there.


Youth Ninja, would you like me to finish up here, or finish up at that other website?


----------



## YouthNinja (Apr 23, 2007)

I think you should finish it up right here. I think it will be easier to keep track of all the parts. Then after your done with it, you can just put it all up on fanfiction.net.


----------



## Katta San (Apr 27, 2007)

Alright here I go.

One more thing Youth Ninja! I'll copy the first chapter of my story, then give it to you. What I want you to do is make up a quote, then I'll type it in, and your quote will be in my story.

Well, once apon a time came to an end after he taught me those jutsu. Believe it or not, the "Hokage" told me that I would enroll into a ninja academy. I was so surprised when those words made there way out of his mouth.

I lay with my legs crossed in a bed. Before I was here, the whole village was grassy, peacful, active, and things like that. But it lacked something. Every town needs a little bit of chaos. I stood up, went out side, and looked around. I was in an apartment building, it was kind of dark. Someone came up behind me. The footsteps were soft, so I decided to ignore it.
"Hey roomy!" Someone shouted behind me. I turned around. A boy about my age stood in front of me with a huge smile on his face. The boy was wearing all orange cloths, his hair was yellow-what a mess.
"Yo, what's up?" I asked
"Nothing's up! It's wrong for a ninja to introduce himself now?" The boy shouted.
"No, no! I'm (Let me think...) Fades (Fahd Esss)(Not fat ass! lol),"
"OH okay, well I'm Naruto Uzumaki!" The boy shouted.
Why had he shouted this whole time, I knew he was trouble. Then Naruto's smile turned to a grin. He stuck out his hand. A blue-white-ish orb appeared in his hand. I backed up slightly. "I'll teach you how to use this move for one thousand ryu," Naruto said. I nodded gulping. Naruto smashed to orb into the ground leaving a dent the size of my body.

Naruto waved goodbye, and I went into my room. He hadn't told me what it was called.


----------



## YouthNinja (Apr 27, 2007)

WOW! One of my quotes in your story! I feel honored! 


By the way, I put your story on the Konoha ad board. Now hopefully you'll have a lot more fans!


----------



## Katta San (May 4, 2007)

Thanks so much Youth. I'll send the first chapter in a private message. Well anyway, I'll start again.

I laid in bed with my legs crossed, feeling so comfortable. I would have to adapt to my new home quickly is I expected to live in this place.

Oh yeah. Those two jutsu that man taught me. He called it "Kage Bunshin No Jutsi," And the other one was... I forget the name, but it was a technique that made a spark come out of my mouth. Of course though, flames shot out of his mouth, but the most I could do was a spark. One shadow clone was my limit, while he could make more that eighty, I counted. Was he elite, or did I suck?
All of the thinking finaly bored me and made me fall asleep. I had a dream of home. The home I left behind. The home that I could never go back to, and could never see again. It was gone. 

I woke up in a daze. My eyes couldn't even focus on anything. I got up, got dressed, then bagan to eat some apples that were lying on the table. I was starving. Hadn't eaten anything in the last two days, and before that, I had thrown up what I had eaten after that raid. _Dad._
That word rang through my brain like a fire alarm. Where was he? Why hadn't I thought about it untill now? I grabbed gently put my hand on my forhead and masaged it slowly. The last thing I wanted now was a headach. I got up, leaving the half eaten apple, and went outside. It was a bright wonderful day. The children were playing and the adults were cracking smiles at each other. I went down the stairs remembering that I had to get some ryu today.

Respect to Neal Shushterman by the way. He's my fav author, and it would be really really really really really really really really really really really 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Really Really Really Really Really Really Really Really Really Really Really Really Really Really Really Really Really Really Really Really Reall Really Really REALLY REALLY REALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Awsome if he were to say that my writing was good. Lol

"Hey, you little tramp. Looking for a tad bit of money?" Someone said as I walked off of the last step. I looked over to see a sweaty old man with a towel over his shoulder smileing at me. 
"Oh yeah, I do kinda need some money," I addmited.
"Well come mow some lawns!" He exclaimed. The next thing I knew I was in front of a heavy lawn mower mowing forests of grass. Once I finished, he made me do another one, then another one, then another one. This had better be worth it. I was so exuasted at the end of it. My feet were sore, my shirt was soaked in sweat, and gnats wouldn't stop trying to fly into my eyes.

The old man gave me two hundred ryu right then in there. I was catching up to Naruto's wager. 
"Um, excuse me. I kind of thought, uh, you might, uh, maybe want a glass of tea for your hard work" A shy voice said from behind me. A dark blued (Isn't Hinata's hair dark blue?) young lady, with a manila jacket stood before me with a hand near her jaw, and another hand with a glass full of tea.
"Oh thank you. I appreciate it," I said.
The young lady gulped and handed me the glass.
After I gulped it down I asked "So what's your name?"
"Oh, Hinata,"
"Wow, that's a beautiful name,"
Hinata's cheaks turned red
"Uh, ummm, thank you,"
I smiled.

After a small conversation with Hinata, we departed, and I went to sleep.

In my sleep I dreamed about the academy I'd attend tommorow.










(By the way. Hinata and Naruto are going out. Sasuke and Ino are going out. And Sakure and shikimaru are going out. Choji was left behind.... POOOR CHOJU! But no seriously, that's what's going on.)

The next morning I found my way to the academy.

Class began, and on my first day, I managed to impress the teached by using my fire ball jutsu and making eight shadow clones. What happened over night? After class the teached held me after to talk to me.
"You have some amazing talent there sir. You don't belong here. Tommorow I'll teach you some of the basics for the whole day, then I'll let you try one 'd mission. If you pass. I'll let you join a squad. (Someone seriously tell me Naruto Uzimaki's squad by tommorow.)"
"Yes sir, what about school?"
"Forget this class. You'll be taking on real ninjas soon,"

Then I left and fell asleep. 


The next morning I felt refreshed and prepared to train.
Someone knocked on my door.
"Who is it?" I yelled as I opened the door.
Then Hinata lunged at me, kissing me. I fell back onto the table, but I delt with the pain.
Hinata got up "Oh my gosh! I'm so sorry! I tripped when I tried to walk in!" Hinata pleaded
"Oh it's no problem," I said as I scratch my head "so what you come over for?"
"Oh. I came here to invite you to a movie. Naruto, my boy friend, and Ino and Sasuke are coming,"
"I'll come. When is it?"
"Right now,"
"Aw man. Sorry, I can't go. I have to train today,"
"Well that's too bad. We were going to see the award winning new movie, Samurai's plauge," Hinata said. I sighed. Was she trying to make me come. No, I wouldn't listen.
"No," I said. Hinata frowned "Pleeeaaassee!" Hinata begged. She wasn't being the shy little girl she used to be. I shook my head no, then she smiled. Gas puffs appeared around her, then my teached appeared in her place.
"You've passed your first test," He said
"Tests? I thought we were training,"
"Nope,"
"Wait a second! You kissed me!"
"Nope, that was my clone. I am the clone," Then the teached dissapeared, and the teacher walked through the door
"You passed your second test! Hah, Just kidding. Okay, lets go," The teacher said.

The teacher led me to a valley type place in the middle of a forest.
He threw a kunai at me.
I barely dodged it.
"Wait wait! You never told me my objective!" I yelled
"Figure it out,"
The teacher threw several more kunais at me.
I did my hand signs and let my clones take the hits. I made more and more clones untill my "Chakra" was depleated. I could only count thirty clones now. They all charged at the teacher and punched rapidly. I threw some kunais in the mix. I wasn't sure what was going on now. The clones were blocking my view. Then suddenly a sword came at me. It cut my shoulder. The teacher cut down all of the clones in a split second after noticing. The teacher sprinted to me and started fighting whoever tried to kill me. The teacher was losing.
"Get out of here kid. You passed! Get some Anbu Black Ops here quickly!" The teacher yelled. I had no idea what he meant but I ran into town screaming "Someone get the Anbu Black lops!" (And yes, it says lops! That's the point. Lol). Eight men with masks that resembled animals came up to me
"Show me where this fight is,"
How did he know?
I sprined to where the teacher was fighting. 
By this time, the teacher had eight slashes on him. The oppenent, none.
The Anbu threw kunais and needles at the "Sand village intruder" as they called him. The Anbu started doing jutsu that I hadn't even heard about. The sand village intruder fell to the ground possibly dead. The anbu picked him up, left, and didn't look back.

"You did better that a lot of my other pupils in that limited time we had. Close your eyes," The teacher said. I closed my eyes, and he strapped a head-band onto my head.



The next day I worked a little, got some money, just enough to learn that jutsu. I went to naruto's house

Naruto came to the door with a cup of ramen and a doggy hat. I went in and we talked about our deal.
"I've got the money,"
"Hand it over,"
I handed the money to Naruto. Naruto threw a balloon at me. Luckily I caught it, because it was full of water. "Focus the chakra you have into the palm of your hand, and try to pop the balloon-Blah Blah Blah," Naruto explained. I tried it.
"When the balloon gets hot, you'll know it's working. Let's take this outside so my rug does _not_ get dirty," Naruto said as he got up and walked to the patio. I followed. I touched the balloon, it was getting warmer.


----------



## YouthNinja (May 6, 2007)

OOOOH! Rasengan time!!!


----------



## Katta San (May 7, 2007)

Hell yah Youth! Time for some RASENGAN!!!!!

 

Later that day, I went home with the ballon in my hand. 

I closed my eyes and began to concentrate on my chakra.
"Let the chakra flow with my blood," I whispered. It helped. I calmed down and the balloon started getting hot. Someone knocked on the door. I asnwered it.
Naruto-again.
"I forgot to....I forgot to tell you the trick I use. But it seems you have it under control," Naruto said as he touched the balloon. Naruto grabbed the balloon and took it off of my palm, it burst and water soaked my rug. I almost lost concentration. In my palm was the same blue sphere that was in Naruto,s. "Well, that's the Rasengan," Naruto said
"Rasen-whah?"
"Ra-sen-gan. Kind of like rase 'em gun." Naruto paused and grabbed a large stick from out of the front portch. I thought I knew what he was going to do. Naruto lunged the stick down on the Rasengan, making the stick shred up into tiny pieces. Most of the pieces flew around Naruto and out of the room.
"Well, I guess I've learned it,"
"I suppose,"
Naruto looked surprised and a little jelous.
I let the Rasengan fade away. Naruto waved goodbye and left without a word. While I laid in bed I kept activating and deactivating my Rasengan untill I ended up tired and fell asleep.

A knock to the door ended my slumber. I yawned and answered it. Racket was going on outside. It was my teacher. "Hey, Fades, the village is under attack my the sand vilage! I apologize but technicaly, no not technicaly, you passed the academy, so you must fight. I'm very sorry. Our ninjas are depleating as it is. The Hokage told me to round up everyone in this apartment," The teacher said. Naruto was behind the teacher with a few other people I didn't know. Naruto looked cocky and ready. The teacher handed me a pouch full of kunai.

There I was, in the middle of the battle. Apparently the sand was low on men also, because children younger than me were fighting. A teenager with buck teeth barely scratched my cheek. I stabbed him in his chest feeling no mercy for him. I felt brutal and mean.
"HIYAA!" Someone behind me screamed as they jumped toward me. I wouldn't make it out of the way in time, maybe I could block it.
"Fire style jutsu!" Someone yelled. My attacker lit up in flames and fell to the ground screaming. I saw that a young man my age with dark blue hair and a blue outfit stood there with his attitude- No mercy-Kill. He winked then launched up into the air killing someone a coupled yards away from me. I held kunais in both hands now. I charged up to someone, hearing enemy footsteps behind me. Two enemys, I thought. I turned around as I reached the one who I charged at and stabbed him while not even facing him. The other opponet couldn't stop in time, so he slipped right onto my my blade. Blood now covered my cloths.
"My pupils!" Someone screamed while I still had them stuck to my blades. I shook them off and looked at the person screaming. An adult with a saber longer than my body stood there. He jumped up and lunged his sword toward me. Now's my chance, I thought. I focused the chakra in the palm of my hands, then quickly jumped up with my Rasengan going right into the man's sword. The sword split in half and my Rasengan hit him on his chest, making him spin like a tornado around my palm. The man went flying with a mark on his chest
"Whoa, you're better then Naruto," The guy who had saved me said.
"Uh, thanks," I said faltering. The fact that I had just taken out someone one hundred pounds of strength stronger than me hadn't sunk into my brain yet. I heard cheering the next few minutes. The battle was over. But a war has been started. A man with white hair and a mask and headband covering his eye came up to me. "Did Naruto teach you that?"
"Yah,"
"Well, you must have learned it much quicker than him. You're the fourth person to learn that jutsu," The white haired man said
"Who are you?"
"Kakashi Hateke,"
"Who is that guy over there. The one with the blue hair,"
"Oh. Sasuke Uchiha,"
I nodded
Kakashi scratched his head (This is what Kakashi is thinking: Maybe he should join our group. It was a foolish rule for the Hokage to have decided groups would be four people now. How random).
"You'll join our group tommorow,"
"Really? So quickly?"
"Yah, you've got the natural talent of a ninja. You'll have to meet Sakura tommorow," Kakashi said. Naruto came up holding Hinata by the hip.
"Have you met Hinata?"
"Oh Naruto, I told you I've met him already," Hinata said with a smile
"Yah, it's true," I said
"Okay, well later." Naruto left.

Crap! Youth!!! I might get banned!!! Quickly!!! Tell me your fan fiction.net acound name. Mine will be Katta San as usual!

If I can't transfere it I will need you to, kk.

If I get banned Fanfiction will be my backup.
If not, I'll stay here.

What else... Uhh...Yah, I guess that pretty much sums it up.

If there's a line accross my name, that'll mean I transfered to Fanfiction.net.
Lol, this is my second flameboy, and I don't know how to transfere my stuff!!!
Lmao

Transfere the story from here to there.


----------



## YouthNinja (May 8, 2007)

BANNED!!!! WHY!!!!???? Grrrr....who said they were going to ban you!! And for what reason???? AUGGGGGG!!!!!  Well, at least I will still have fanfiction.net. My account name is, what else, Youthninja!!


----------



## Valkarma (May 8, 2007)

nice story


----------



## Katta San (May 8, 2007)

Good news! I probably won't be banned. I hope not...

It has been a day since flame boy, so I guess it's over.

And hello to the  person who has just posted.

Naruto invited me to eat some ramen at some old shop. He said that the ramen was the best over there.

Once we arrived, the clerk handed me a bowl of steaming ramen
"On the house,"
"Why?"
"Because you're the newest ninja around,"
That was a title I'd have to get used to.
I grabbed the chopsticks that were gently set in it, and bagan to eat. I put a piece in my mouth. It was a wake up call. I forgot that the ramen was scalding hot. I let it drop into to bowl yelling "Hot, hot, hot." 
Naruto laughed a hearty laugh and started eating.
"How can you eat that while it's so hot?"
"Instinct of the fox. The fox doesn't fear heat. So neither do I,"
"That doesn't make sense,"
"It will,"
Naruto's cocky attitide was gone, he was being serious.
(Brb)

Thanks for the rep youth, I'll give some back to you.

"I guess you haven't even heard yet,"
"Nope,"
"I have the powers of the nine tale,"
"Right..."
I laughed, but he didn't
"Im serious,"
"Um, right,"
"Let me show you,"
(My sister is annoying the crap out of me, so I'll continue in a second.)


----------



## YouthNinja (May 10, 2007)

Katta San said:


> Thanks for the rep youth, I'll give some back to you.


You don't have to Katta. I gave you already gave me rep, remember 
(WOOT! More story!)


----------



## Katta San (May 11, 2007)

Ohh man, I feel like takin' a long break from this writing thing. But I have a great fan, so I'll keep goin' for you Youth.


----------



## YouthNinja (May 11, 2007)

Katta San said:


> Ohh man, I feel like takin' a long break from this writing thing. But I have a great fan, so I'll keep goin' for you Youth.


Well, If you need to take a break, then go right ahead.  I'm a very patient person, so rest up if you need it!


----------



## Katta San (May 22, 2007)

Youth, I'm goin' to start again-and be more constant about it.

DUUUUUUUUUUUDDDEEE!!!! I just typed for an a while-And it didn't go trhough because of my fucking internet.

Basicly all that happened was that they went looking for the  Akatsuki because the Sand Village was going to attack again.

Love your new profile picture, YouthNinja.


----------



## DethStryque (May 25, 2007)

Lol Neji in tights


----------



## Katta San (May 30, 2007)

*...*

We left with quick hast in our steps. Avoiding light was harder than I'd ever imagine when the moonlit skies poured light like a sparkling nebula.

Two other people were joining us on our mission.

A dude named Neji and a dude named shikimaru.


So we were walking, nothing much happened. We saw a snake or two every once in a while, minding its own troubles. The crickets sung a peaceful yet chaot lolibye as our shadows crossed them. Naruto hadn't said a word in a while. I was worried.
They couldn't fool me. I knew the Akatsuki weren't traders. Then, thunder in my brain. The Akatsuki! I remembered who they were. 
"Wait, wait, wait! I know who the Akatsuki are now!"
Naruto shook his head and closed his eyes
"Don't get your boxers in a knot. I've had run ins with them. They won't attack at first sight,"
Akatsuki-An organization full of blood thirsty souless men. A force for reckon with.
The thought made me begin to suspect, suspect things I won't mention now.

The breeze swiftly soared around me as if in an act to lower my temper. Yes, my temper, the temper that was steadily growing every hasty step I took. We reached the side of a mountain and climbed up. Once we were on the top Naruto looked at a map then a compass. He pointed out to the peak of a volcano, a volcano grooling with lava.
One odd thing about the volcano, it was in the air.
"That's their momentary hideout. Grapple with a kunai," Naruto said.
I grabbed a kunai took one of Naruto's "extra long" ropes, tried it to the end of my kunai, flexed my arm, and threw it as hard as I could. My Kunai nailed it right at the peak.


----------



## YouthNinja (May 30, 2007)

Yes!!! New chapter! Neji and Shikamaru make an appearance!!!


----------



## Katta San (May 30, 2007)

Indeed.
They have come.

After throwing my kunai and nailing the mountain, Naruto hammered the other end to the ground. I began to shimmy my way across, Naruto, Neji, and Shikimaru followed. Once on the mountain I figured out it wasn't real. I brought my hand to the volcan's rocks but it wasn't solid-a very good holigram at most. I walked into the volcano.

It turned dark and magical darker lights flashed in the back of my sight. There was a large temple, (More like the Forbidden city, located int Japan or China, I forgot.) it was larger than a temple, like eighty temples. The tiles of the "city" black, but they were splattered with red paint or whatever, but it was more like in shapes of snakes.

I was being cautious ad I stepped closer and closer to the city. I could tell by the look on Naruto's face that he had the same fear of the Akatsuki as I did. Neji showed no fear at all, and Shikimaru was hiding his face, so I figured he was worse than all of us combined. Once we reached the door I gulped and took a deep breath. Naruto knocked and backed up. I reached into my pocket, brought my hand over my kunai, and said
"Why wouldn't anyone else come here and destroy them or something?"
"Because nobody knows they are here. If I hadn't cast a jutsu on you, you wouldn't see this place. It's the ultimate genjutsu. It cannot be detected unless...I'll keep that a secret for now," Naruto said. I didn't even think he knew what he was talking about by now. The door slid open and I gripped my kunai harder. Someone dressed in a black cloak and a black samurai hat stood there. His eyes were cold and evil, but they showed no emotion.
"What do you want?"
"Services,"
"For what?"
"To protect the  village of-"
"No, I mean how much pay?"
"Fifty thousand ryu,"
"Do you have the money on you?"
"Yes,"
The Akatsuki member laughed.
"Bad choice!"
"Wait! Please don't!"
The Akatsuki member drew his sword
"Lets go!"
"No please just take the the money!"
"Where's the fun in that?"
"Please,"
Naruto got on his knees screaming for his life. Then I figured out I was the only one standing gripping to my kunai. Someone else came out from the temple.
"Itachi,take care of these people for me," Said the Akatsuki member as he put away his sword and walked inside.
"His heart isn't as cold as mine. I won't have mercy,"
"Please! Don't kill me please!"
I threw my kunai when I saw his eyes wander.
Please be a direct hit, I thought. Itachi caught it between his fingers
"Oh please,"
"What the hell!!!!!!!" Naruto screamed "you'll get us all killed!"
"Right," Itachi said. Naruto silently mumbled "No, no, no, no. This isn't how my life was supposed to end,"

Naruto looked at me and winked. I got down on my knees and begged. Itachi brought his sword over Neji.
"NOW!" Naruto yelled. Neji got up and punched Itach. Itachi smiled, then slashed Neji, making him slingshot into the air. Blood poured out of his wounds. Itachi walked closer to him, then a clone jumped on top of him, then several more, more and more and more. Soon thousands of clones were pounding on Itachi. I did my handsigns and added my clones on also.

Itachi slashed his sword, and all the clones dissapeared.


----------



## YouthNinja (Jun 1, 2007)

Ooooh. An itachi fight.


----------



## Katta San (Jun 6, 2007)

Sorry I've been gone so long. My computer's been acting up laitly...and I've been busy learning portuguese.
Anyway,, lets get this party on the road.


Itachi's cold eyes completly freaked me out. How could he be so calm while being under attack. I glanced into Itachi's eyes after he threw the Neji clone onto the ground. I shouldn't have glanced. After looking into his eyes, I fell to the ground like a life less doll.
It was strange..Something in my brain, I was on a cross and two Itachis were standing in front of me. I was in shock.
"I am going to stab you for the next eighty four hours," Itachi said. My eyes widened and I tried to break loose. Itachi brought the sword close to my stomach, then stabbed.
"AHHHH!!" I drew in as much air as I could but Itachi stabbed me once again
"AAHHH!!" I screamed with all my might. Itachi stabbed me again. I looked down and my eyeballs tried to pop out of their sockets. My head felt like I had banged it into a door a thousand times. This agony went on and on for an eternity, and everyone knows eternity is longer than forever. I was going crazy and my eye began to twitch really quickly. Like I was having a seasure in my eye lid. Itachi put the bloody sword to his side
"Look around," Itachi said. I looked around. There were almost a million of me dangling there on crosses.
"You have completed one hour of your torcher. Eighty eight to go,"
Then I looked deep into those cold eyes of his and I could feel his pain. His pain was worse than mine. His pain lasts for more than eternity. Then I saw fear in those eyes when I gave him the most evil stare. It would probably even scare me. The crosses dissapeared and mine was the only one left. Eighty eight Itachis came in front of me.
"Three seconds has passed. We must begin again,"
All eighty eight Itachis surrounding me pointed there swords at me and slowly brought them into my flesh
"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## YouthNinja (Jun 9, 2007)

MIND RAPE!! Keep going! This really getting good.


----------



## Katta San (Jun 16, 2007)

*NEJI'S GONNA DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe Naruto too....*

I'm very very very sorry that I was gone so long. My computer has been acting up soooo much lately. It took me an hour to get to this point.


Once I woke up from Itachi's illusion, my eyes bled. 
"Damn you!" I yelled
"It must have hurt. I'll end your life the regular way," Itachi mumbled. Itachi drew a sword "This is the very sword that killed my mother and father. Blood has flown onto this sword from millions of people, it kills like me. Uneffected by time nor sorrow," Itachi stabbed Neji in the stomach. Neji looked at Itachi while his sword was injected in him. Itach extracted his sword.Neji fell to the ground, possibly dead. Naruto stood up and ran to Neji, but Itachi slashed him, making him fly fifty feet away, and onto a wall. Naruto slowly fell to the ground. I was the only one left. I stood up and tried to look tough, even though I knew it wouldn't do much.



Every movment Itachi made made flinch inside. Morning was approaching. This was a stand off.
"Hey, faddas!" Naruto yelled, but mumbled at the same time. Naruto threw a gun at me, and I grabbed it. I pointed the gun at Itach. Itachi giggled. I was shocked, too shocked to even pull the trigger, Everyone knew it too. In a flash Itachi grabbed the gun and put it to my head. In that same flash, I unlocked something. Just something. I didn't know what it was. I just felt stronger, I felt like I could have the right to be cocky. I straighnened my back. Suddenly my eyes pulsed very hard, and widened. Itachi stumbled back and held his head
"What the Hell?" 
I wouldn't waist anymore time. I grabbed a kunai and slashed Itachi's throat. It wan't a clone. That was really Itachi....amazing.... Itachi fell to the ground screaming. Then he smiled and said "Little brother. I will be with you soon,"
"What?"
"Sasuke..."
Naruto ran up
"Sasuke is dead?"
"Yes. He's been dead. Didn't you know. Itachi took his sould long ago. No," Itachi laughed "I'm not gonna die right now, hahahha. *Coughs up blood* *Sighs* I won't die now. I won't...How did I get killed by these newbies? That person's eyes....What was that.... I felt....so much pain....more pain than I ever imagined......It felt like rocks being jammmed into my brain. Why am I talking to you guys?" Itachi stood up and held his wound. Then once he romoved his hand, the wound was gone. 
"Lets finish this. I won't go easy on you this time," Itachi said. I looked over at Neji. Neju looked lifeless...he looked soulesss...just lying there...
Neji was dead........
I looked over at Naruto....he'd be dead in an hour. This is it. I'm going to die. Naruto went back to the spot on the wall.

I have to deafeat Itachi. I picked up the bloody kunai 
"Lets do this!"
Itachi pointed his sword at me. I sprinted up to Itach, he did a shadow clone jutsu and made his clone kick me back, then another hadn seal. Fire came out of Itachi's mouth, and almost fried me. I jumped up in the air and did the biggest shadow clone jutsu in the world. Litterely thousands of clones came.
Itachi smiled and lifed his sword. The sword began to shine, and every one of my clones dissapeared. Itachi threw fifty five kunais at once at me. I couldn't move while in the air. I summoned one clone and used him to kick off of. This is revenge. A new jutsu clicked in my head. I did it. A black force feild appeared around me I could see through it. Itachi threw a kunai at it, it decentigrated. I charged up at Itachi trying to hit him, but he jumped up and did a jutsu. A sphere appeared in front of Itachi. Millions of spikes came out of the bottom and came down onto the force feild. I saw his plan. He was going to use the spikes to levitate me...or something else....

A spike made its way through the field, and embeded itself into my skin 
"Ahh!"
It was a poisin spike. My field deactivated. Itachi opened his palm toward me and somehow made me levitate. My shoes flew off, then Itachi flung me into the wall. Itachi did a jutsu that made a net made of a jello like substance come at me. It stuck me to the wall. Itachi did another jutsu, then another jutsu clicked in my head. I did the fire ball jutus, and the net melted. Bad idea... Itachi turned the grass under me into spikes, it decended deep into my feet 
"AHHHH!!!!!"
Itachi smiled.
"This battle is over. Die like a man,"
Adrenaline was surging through my body, yet I couldn't do anything,
"Not yet!"
"You don't understand. The needle that came into your jutsu will kill you alone. Those grass spikes have cobra poisin, times twenty in them. And if your not satisfied, there's a blood thirst killer standing in front of you with a sword,"
I sighed
Itachi walked in front of me
"You lack..Hatred...you lack.....Malice...you lack...Blood thist..." Itachi whispered into my ear. Itachi took a step back and put  his sword  to my throat.
This was it....The end......

A jutsu clicked in my head
"Not yet!!!"
This is it!!
I did my hand signs and a demon came. Eight demons to be exact, eight demons in one. The demon grabbed Itachi by the shirt and tried to lift him, but Itachi didn't let him. Itach put down his sword
"A demon, that's your last stand?"
Itachi lunged the sword at the demon, and it broke in half. Itachi did a hand sign and  shot a fire ball at him. It did nothing but pissed him off more.
"I got this one Faddas,"
The demon punched Itachi right in the face over and over, soon he was un contious.

I ran to Neji first and checked his pulse.......There was a pulse!!!! NO!!That was just me shaking!!!! NO!!
"Naruto!! NEJI'S DEAD!!"
Naruto got up  ignoring his wounds, and ran to me. Naruto tripped and started to bleed rapidly. I ran to Naruto...No pulse
"AHHH!!! NOOOOO!!!! *Sob* *Sob*" I was so deppressed. I carried all three of their bodies to the village.
After they were all pronounced dead, I had to meet with the Hokage.
"What happened?"
"Naruto, Neji, and I went to go seek help from the Akatsuki, *Sob* Then an Akatsuki member came out, but Then Itachi came. Itachi killed Neji first, then Naruto died from bleeding. I killed Itachi--"
"How did you kill Itachi??"
"With a summon,"
"Show me,"
I did the hand signs for the jutsu, and the demon came.
"It's just a demon!"
"No, it's not. He has ultimate strength, and withstood a sword,"
"Itachi is going to exicuted if he doesen't help. One problem, he could destroy this whole village," (Itachi isn't dead by the way. Naruto and Neji really are dead though.)
"Okay?"
"I need you to get that demon to make Itachi do what I say,"
I remembered that Naruto and Neji were dead then started crying....

Later...I went to sleep...To see hell in the morning....


----------



## Saosin (Jun 16, 2007)

Interesting           !


----------



## YouthNinja (Jun 16, 2007)

NEJI!! NARUTO!!!NOOO!!!    I think this has been your longest post yet. Not that I'm complaning.


----------



## krazyefra (Jun 16, 2007)

I like this story, is interesting


----------



## Katta San (Jun 18, 2007)

*An offer I could never resist...*

Thanks Ky, Thanks Youth. *Bows* It's going to get real intresting in this part. Youth it was only very long because, as I said, my computer has been running very very slowly, and I want to kick in as much as I can for the whole day. Oh yeah, youth. I sent you the copy of my story like last year...or at least three to five monthes ago. I was wondering if you revied it... Sorry for asking so late. 




I couldn't even believe it. The world really does go on after so many beloved people--went away...
Someone knocked on more door. I opened it. It was Hinata, she fell on me crying on my shoulder. She was the last person I wanted to see now. What would I say? I let your friends die in the hands of Itach? I don't think so.
Hinata cried and cried untill she said something
"Naruto is really dead!" I didn't answer. Hinata began screaming, but I understood. It was something I had done times and times before. Hinata stopped crying and started talking
"I was going to marry Naruto in two weeks. I already had the ring....everyone else doesen't know this, but I'm pregnant," My heart beated extremly fast, but I stopped it afraid she would feel it. A person that made her pregnant died? So cruel...
The suspense was building up for me. I felt like I could just die. I started crying harder on Hinata's shoulder, but she didn't. Was this a trick? I don't think so...it really is Hinata. I hugged Hinata.
"It's okay,"
"No it's not,"
"Yes...it is,"
"No *Sob*"
I didin't say anyting after that. When I heard it, I moved my neck and pushed Hinata away. She had a kunai in her hand, and it would have killed me if I hadn't moved that instant.
"What the hell Hinata?"
"YOU LET HIM DIE! NOW YOU MUST DIE!!"
Hinata Jumped at me, leaving her stomach wide open. I was about to strike but I remembered--the baby.
I slid under Hinata. Hinata jumped at me again, but I grabbed her hand with the kunai in it. Hinata tried to stab me. I let go of her hand and pushed her back. I could get what I wanted. 
"If that is what you think is right. Go ahead,"
Hinata charged her strike in the air. When I heard wind coming down, I thought it was a dagger and closed my eyes--but it was hinata coming down with her eyes closed. I stood up and walked to her.
"This has effected us both,"
"Neji!!!" Hinata screamed.
"This has scarred both of us,"
"Naruto!!!"
"This will stay...with both of us,"

I helped Hinata up, she apologized, I understood, and she left. I went and took a shower and went to bed. In my dreams I remembered. Weren't the sand village scums supposed to attack today...I rememebered...While I was day dreaming about Naruto and Neji..Hokage-sama had told me... the attack was delayed untill next week. I woke up early and headed to the Hokage's office
"I would like to fight front line in the war,"
"You're just a--"
"I'm just a child that deafeated Itachi,"
"Right....You can fight on the front line..." "oh yes, speaking of Itachi, he wanted to have a word with you. Go down the isle, then go into the door to the right at the dead end,"

I went to the door, and there Itachi was, chained up.
"Hello,"
"What the hell do you want with me?"
"Services..."
"*Sob*"
"I want you... to join the Akatsuki,"
"Never!"
"Don't you want ultimate power? I could easily do a jutsu while chained up, or get the chains off," "if you're up for it...kill the Hokage...and as an act of trust, let me free..."
Itachi's words dashed through my mind
`You Lack...Anger...You Lack...Bloodlust...'

I didn't have much left...would supreme evil help. I was only neutral at the moment. Like a car in neutral finding out weither it would fall backward or forward.
Itachi must have seen the look on my face before, because he put a sinister, bloodlust smile on his face.
"I...I'll do it,"
"Good good..."
"I have one question... What kind of things do the Akatsuki do?"
"We'll go into villages and destroy the whole place, killing everyone, and leaving with it in ruins,"
"I have nothing left, Itachi..."
"You've got me..."
"Why is someone as dark as you opening up to me?"
"Because, we need you,"
"I have to think about this..."
"That's fine..." "you don't belong to this village,"
"Naruto...Neji...."
"How could I forget...Since they died within a week, they can still be revived. Make your choice within two days,"


----------



## YouthNinja (Jun 18, 2007)

OMG!! homicidal hinata! Did you PM that part of the story because  I don't think I got it.


----------



## Katta San (Jun 19, 2007)

*Dark or Light?*

Itachi's offer was breathtaking. Would I acceot it and get all of the power? Yes I will. I'm tired of being the soldier. Time to be the commander.


Later at night. I snuck into the Hokage's room. He didn't hear me as he slept. I brought my kunai to his throat, but then I hesiatates, and my kunai tremmbled. I went to Itachi.
"I'm taking your offer. But I won't kill the hokage,"
"Fair enough," 
Itachi stood up and broke the chains. I opened a chest accross the room that had his things in it. Itachi geared up, wearing that cool cloak.
He must have noticed I was staring at it because he said
"You'll get a cloak like this also. I won't be very open to you anymore," "and you should show your bloodlust to all of the other members if you're hoping to live," Itachi went back to his cool, evil self. We walked out of the village and Itachi took my headband.
"I wouldn't try and come into this village again if I were you, they all will attack you once they see the mark,"
"Mark?"
"There are two marks that show that you're an Akatsuki. Your head band is crossed. And there will be a mark on your arm,"
Itachi took the kunai and slashed the leaf sign. I put it back on.
"Lets go,"


After a very very long journey, we arrived at the Akatsuki hideout. The "boss" had to speak with me, so I went into his room. He was sitting in a chair, and his face was covered by the shadows.
"You're joining?"
"Yes,"
"Lets see," The "Boss" grabbed a board and looked on it. Suddenly, he threw a kunai at me. I dodged it
"Not bad,"
"You can join,"
The "Boss" handed me a cloak, and I gladdly put it on.
"When will we destroy some villages?"
"What a bloodlust boy. We'll attack the sand village tommorow if you like,"
"Yes sir,"
The sand village? At least I did something for the Leaf Village. 
The Boss held out his hand and suddenly I felt burning on my arm. Then my finger nails turned purple.
"You're an official Akatsuki member now," "Itachi will lead you to your new room,"
Itachi came in like he had heard the whole thing, and led me to my room. My room was huge. The bed was about nine feet wide and eight foot tall. There was a pool table, a dresser, a T.V. Everything was in this room.




I fell asleep and had a dream about nothing. Nothing was all I could think of now. I just joined an evil murderouse organization called Akatsuki. Big deal. Suddenly I heard an explosion, got up, got dressed in my cloak, and ran out. 
"What was that?" I said to the five members staring at a broken wall
"Someone has broken in,"
The smoke from the explosion was still covering the person then I saw it was Kakashi.
"FADES? What are you doing here?"
"Not important. You're about to die,"
I did a shadow clone jutsu and made thousands of clones jump on Kakashi. Then I did my force field jutsu and ran into Kakashi with it. All of my clones dissapeared, and Kakashi's stomach had a huge gash on it.
"Get out before you die," I crossed my arms.
"Fades..." Kakashi fainted on the ground
"Kill him," One member said
"No, not yet. I want him to feel the pain," "ITACHI!!!!"
Itachi came
"Don't scream for me like that. What is it?"
"Could you teach me that jutsu you did on me when I was stabbed for ninety hours or whatever?"
"um, I guess,"
"Alright,"
"But you can't do it wouthout the Sharnigan,"
Then my eyes felt weird
"What the?"
"The Sharnigan?" One of the Akatsuki members said.
"I guess I can then..." Itachi mumbled. Itachi showed me how to use the "Mind rape" Jutsu (lol).
Kakshi was tied up when he woke up, with me in front of him.
"Hello, Kakashi,"
I felt so heartless...so souless...
"Fades...*Coughs up blood* This isn't the right thing to do," 
I had never seen Kakashi beg, nor have I seen him without the mask off.
"It's not what about what's right and wrong here. You could be destroyed this instant,"
"Fades...I came looking for you...Itachi was missing, we went to your place to ask for help...It will be a minute before everyone else gets here,"
I stood up
"Everyone, more Konoho bastards are coming!"
"We're on it," An Akatsuki member said, then left to the broken wall. I sat down.
"Listen Kakashi, I don't want you to die. The Akatsuki could kill you along with the whole village if we wanted. We're going to attack the Sand Village tommorow. So just stay out," "oh yeah, goodnight."
I did the mind rape Jutsu, then one he woke up, I smacked him in the head, knocking him out. I put my hand on his wound and put chakra into my hand. Kakashi's wound was healed once I brought my hand away. I felt so much stronger after becoming an Akatsuki. I heard another explosion and headed to the wall. Eight Konoho ninja stood there.
"I've got it guys,"
"What? We're ANBU Black Ops, you think you can take us?"
"Yes, I do," I said.
I pulled in the chakra to my palm, and the Rasengan formed. I did the shadow clone jutsu in another hand. Three clones came up behind an ANBU, and grabbed him. I walked up to him and Rasenganed him in the face. Blood spewed from his nose and eyes. He was uncontious, or dead. He dropped to the ground. A jutsu clicked in my head. I did the hand signs, and eight fire dragons came from the ground, then jumped onto the ANBU. All of the ANBU died, exept one. One killed my dragon, then took off his mask. It was Naruto.
"Hey Fades, nice jutsu," I was shocked
"N...Na...Naru...NARUTO!" I ran in front of Naruto "Is it really you? Or is it some jutsu?"
"It's me, trust me,"
Another ANBU member got up, then took off his mask. It was the old man that had saved me.
"Where's my money, boy?"
I handed him about eight times what he gave me.
"You guys need to leave now," I mumbled
"Don't tell me you're actually joining them?"
My cold heart kick in again. I jumped back and did Shadow Clone Jutsu. My clones jumped up with kunais at Naruto. Then I threw some, Naruto dodged them, and killed all of my clones. I summoned a fiire dragon, then ran with it. I slid under Naruto after my fire dragon hit him, held him back, so he couldn't escape this time
"AHHHHH!!!!!!!" Naruto screamed. I dispelled the dragon, and did Rasengan on Naruto's stomach. He flew threw the hole in the wall, and will probably die on the way down. I loked out of the wall, to see Naruto get embraced by the winds. He wasn't going to live that fall. Then suddenly, I saw his eyes open, he grabbed a tree just in time. I sprinted back into the hideout, then jumped out, and grabbed a branch. Both of us stood on tall trees about fifty feet tall. If one of us fell, we wouldn't live. I jumped onto the tree next to me to try and get closer to Naruto. I charged Rasengans in both hands. Naruto charged his in one
"Two Rasengans? How did you get so good?"
"Is Neji alive?"
"No, he's not. I'm only alive because of the nine tale fox. My Nine Tail Fox powers are gone now..."
"Then you'll die faster. Good,"
"I was just kidding. You are too about joining them,"
"I'm very serious Naruto. I'll slice your head off if you leave yourself open,"
Naruto hoped closer to me on a branch," We were right in front of each other. I brought up one of my Rasengans, and clashed it with his. Then Naruto summoned a clone with the Rasengan, so it clashed with my other hand. I brought my knee up and kneed Naruto in the testys. He jumped back holdin' them. 
"Aww, that's fighting dirty,"
"That's what Akatsuki do,"
Then, out of the blue, a clone came up from behind me and tripped me. I grabbed onto a branch with one hand. Would Naruto kill me? I couldn't hold on very long with one hand. I couldn't bring my other hand up for some reason.
"Naruto!"
"Fades...I wouldn't let an Akatsuki member live," "say you're not one of them, and I'll let you up," I wouldn't say it...I just wouldn't
"No!" "I am one of them," I was losing my grip. -Akatsuki power-
I tried to pull myself up with one hand, got my chin up, but then went back down.
"I am one of them, and if killing me is what you think is best, go for it," I'd heard that line from myself before...
What will Naruto do? I was losing my grip...


----------



## Karrata (Jun 19, 2007)

nice one like the fanfic


----------



## YouthNinja (Jun 20, 2007)

Curse you! Leaving me with me with a cliffhanger! And Naruto lives!! what a plot twist! I can't wait for next time!


----------



## krazyefra (Jun 21, 2007)

Great chapter, nice cliffhanger, keep up the good work.


----------



## Katta San (Jun 27, 2007)

*SIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH* Really sorry folks....I typed the whole thing, but it didn't go through...Jesus....it was soooo long...I'll re do it for you guys....Jesus.... Okay then.....Okay..........





I wasn't sure how much longer I could hang on. My hand was getting sweaty and tired, but I wasn't planning on letting go anytime soon.
"Naruto, let me up or die,"
"HAH! How could you kill me from here,"
I tapped into my Sharnigan and Mind Raped Naruto (HAHAH!! Thanks Youth)
,Naruto stumbled back  and held his head. I had to stay calm, much more calm than I'd been when I got into this situation in the first place. I tried pulling myself up once more, I got my chin over, then my shoulders, I was about to bring my leg over, but my arm suddeny made me drop. I fell back and held onto the branch for dear life. What the hell? I clenched my teeth in pain, then looked at my arm. It was bound my a purple chain. I looked around, and saw Shikimaru casting this jutsu. I dispelled the Mind Rape.
"WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT FOR!?!?" Naruto screamed
"To kill you, but it turns out I need you for now,"
"You're not getting up untill you say you're not an Akatsuki. And if you do that again I won't help,"
"No, if I do that again, you'll die. And I'll kill Shikimaru also,"
"You can see him?"
"Yes?"
"But he's behind a tree,"
"Okay...you're point?" I was surprised to. Since when could I see through things.
"Naruto. I'm one of the Akatsuki and you should help me up and leave if you know what's best,"
Naruto brought his foot over my hand
"Not an option,"
"Did you just tell me what options I have? You're forgeting I could kill you right now,"
"You're forgeting that you're dangling sixty feet in the air,"
I looked down...didn't look so good, then I looked back at Naruto.
"Would you kill m-- AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH" The branch broke while I spoke.

So I was falling, with no hope at all. I decided to try something. I grabbed the chain, and I swear, when it broke, I almost pissed myself. I was sooo happy. I did some handsings and made Shadow Clones break my fall. Once hitting the ground did I realize, there were people around me...About fifty of them.


----------



## YouthNinja (Jun 27, 2007)

Good chapter. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SakuraUzumaki (Jun 27, 2007)

I like it!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## Katta San (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone.
My computer's going much faster now...you have no idea how good it feels...lol. 









I looked through the trees and found the ANBU in kunai throwing positions, so I ran behind a tree. All of the ANBU had the masks, but didn't have the coats.
"Who are you guys?!" No answer "I know you're there!!" No answer still...
"I'm COOOMING!!!!!!" Someone from above yelled. Lee and Gai sensai came flying down, then landed in front of me.
"Fades, you've better not mess with the ENF ANBU. They are much better than the Hokage himself,"
"That's a lie. If they were really that powerful, they would have made a move," I said calmly. Like I would fall for that crap. "So......am I supposed to kill you?"
"Depends. Are you the enemy?"
"...Yes" I jumped at Gai sensai and mananged to capture him
"You'll regret this," Lee said. I started punching Gai in the face...he was weaker than I thought. Lee kicked me in my rib and sent me flying into a tree, then all of the ANBU charged. An ANBU member came in front of me, so I tripped him. Two more members came in front of me, so I stabbed them
"Oh come now Fades. Some ANBU have got your panties in a twist?" Someone from above me said. The whole Akatsuki were watching
"If I had known you were there, I would have finished them long ago,"
"So do it,"
"Alright..."
A jutsu clicked in my head. I did hidden fireball technique. A collosal ball of fire formed, incenerating every ANBU in front of me...it formed in a split second. I threw the ball at Gai and Lee. Lee evaded, but Gai tried to block it...heh...really bad idea. Gai was incenerated before Lee's eyes. Lee dropped to the ground and stared at the ball burning trees in front of him
"Nice one Fades! Looked just like Itachi's fire ball jutsu, but bigger,"
"That wasn't nice!" Someone said. Gai dropped out of the tree, before he could say a crappy catch phrase, I shot another ball, they both evaded it, then I made shadow clones. Lee charged up and killed all of my clones, but as he did, I charged my fire ball. Lee was almost killed, the bottom of his shoe was gone, and the side of his pant leg was burnt. I summoned some more Shadow Clones, and made them all hold Lee, once they did I let the fireball go.



YouthNinja said:


> Curse you! Leaving me with me with a cliffhanger! And Naruto lives!! what a plot twist! I can't wait for next time!



Naruto may be alive, but there's a catch. I'll explain when the time comes. Muahahhahaahhahahahahhahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahah

"Sixth gate! OPEN!" Lee screamed
"No Lee! He's too strong for you!!"
"Gai sensai, I'll handle this,"
I grinned, then straightened myself.
"Bring it,"
Lee's skin turned red, and his chakra was flowing around him.

(I just want to say something. It's kind of hard to make each side equal whenever two people are fighting. Just wanted to put that out there, y'know...lolz)

Lee charged up and punched me, but I blocked it. I grabbed Lee's throat, but he suddenly appeared behind me. I reached back with both hands and grabbed his shoulder, which allowed me to flip over his head. As I went over his head, I threw a kunai at his head, but he evaded it. I made some real clones and armed them with Rasengans in both hands(A lot of clones...more than he's ever made,). There were so many clones...Jesus Christ...anyway, everyone of them had Rasengan in both hands. Lee looked for a minute, then charged into the crowd. He almost tripped one of them, but eight other clones jumped on him with Rasengans. A clone deactivated his Rasengan and managed to lay a few punches on Lee, because he was busy evading the Rasengans. Lee tried to hit one in the face, but my clone grabbed his arm and twisted it, making Lee get onto his knees. I walked into the crowd.
"Accept deafeat and I might kill you quickly,"
"Fades..."
"Rasengan him. Only eight though,"
"What!?"
Lee couldn't get up. One of my clones came and grabbed him from behind and held him. My superhuman strength was more powerful than Lee's. He would have to accept that.
"Goodbye, Lee,"
"Oh no you don't!" Gai yelled
"Save it, Gai,"
Gai jumped into the crowed and managed to punch one of my off guard clones, but the same clone punched Gai twice before eighteen more clones came. Two clones slipped through Gai's arms and grabbed them. Then the other six clones started pounding on Gai's front. I charged a Rasengan. A superhuman Rasengan. It was three times larger than normal ones. I brought the Rasengan to Lee's face
"Any last words?" I asked. Lee gulped.
"RASENGAN!" Naruto yelled from behind me. Naruto came falling through the trees with a "Normal" Rasengan. One of my clones clashed Rasengans with him, then charged another Rasengan in the other hand. Suddenly Shadow Clones of Naruto came running with Rasengans past the trees. It was stupid...stupid how in movies...the "Bad guy" always hesitated so much to kill the good guy when he could have done it hours ago, but I didn't really even want to kill Lee. I had to show the Akatsuki what I was made of...so I thought for a minute longer and said "I'm sorry Lee," I brought the Rasengan closer to his face...slowly. Then I stopped again. Naruto was pretty busy. He hadn't even punched one of my elite clones yet. Gai was down. The ENF ANBU were all dead. The Akatsuki were watching from above. I wasn't sure I could do it. Could I kill Lee? I brought the Rasengan closer
"Fades! Don't do it!" Naruto screamed. I brought the Rasengan away from lee, and put it the my side.
"Thank you, Fades," Lee said
-Akatsuki strength- -You lack...bloodlust-
I brought the Rasengan up again, and shoved it into Lee's face. Lee went through my clones arms and flew into a tree...dead.
"LEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!"

"I lack...bloodlust. I need...bloodlust,"
"I'll kill you Fades!! I'll kill you one day!!!" "BUSHY BROWS!!!!!!!!"
One of my clones grabbed Naruto from behind while he spoke. I walked up to Naruto with the same bloodcovered Rasengan that killed Lee.
"I lacked bloodlust. Now I've become whole. Whole isn't enough for me," I brought the Rasengan to Naruto's face and said "You lack...Anger,"
Naruto suddenly grabbed my arm and stabbed me in my stomach. I think I know what happened. He stabbed my clones, they let go, then he ducked, grabbed my Rasengan arm, and stabbed me.
"You lack skill,"
"Damn you...Naruto," My Rasengan faded, and I started feeling dizzy. It's time to go now. I fell back and closed my eyes.
"Goodbye," 
Itachi sent me telepathy somehow
"Don't worry. If you somehow find your way back. You're still a part of us. You shouldn't have fooled with him. He's stronger than he looks. We all think it's best if you're captured. There's a mission we want you to accomplish. Kill the Hokage,"
"Yes sir. But am I dying?"
"No, you'll live,"
Then everything turned black, and I fainted. Boy oh boy, Naruto stabbing me makes me look bad. Oh well.


Lee's dead, Neji's dead, Naruto'll die soon, and the Hokage's mine!


Inside of my brain, where mercy still exists, I wondered. Why didn't I care about Lee dying right before me, because of me. I almost forgot, I need to kill Gai--I mean...yah Lee...

YouthNinja, I know you're a Lee fan. If you want to know Lee's true fate, just ask. (That doesen't mean he's coming back though, but it could. Hmmm)

Everyone who's posted will get rep soon, I just repped to much in the last 24 hours lolz

When Gaara died I screamed at the top of my lungs lol.
And I'll scream even harder if Itachi dies.

Lets get this party started!










I woke up in a cell. Tsunade was watching me. Why were my wounds still there? I was bleeding like crazy
"Why are my wounds still here,"
"We think it would be best if someone of your power is kept wounded. It's nothing serious. Naruto infected the kunai with some sort of dark powder. It has been extracted, but your wounds will stay. Don't even try any jutsu. This cell eats up your chakra........you had fifty times more chakra than myself..."
"So, I'm going to stay in here. Bleeding...?"
"Yes," Tsunade mumbled. I sighed and stood up. I tried to walk toward the door, but the wound was deeper than I thought. I stumbled onto the ground, but then stood back up, and laid down.
"An ANBU will keep an eye on you. Watch what you do," 
Tsunade left the room, and an ANBU member came in
"What's up?"
"..."
"Got any plans on letting me out?"
"Nope,"
"I can give you anything. (Not begging, offering) Money, women, drugs, power. Anything at all?"
"Heh, I won't fall for your Akatsuki shit,"
Someone walked in. It was Neji
"NEJI!! You're alive,"
"You joined the Akatsuki!?!?" Neji screamed. The ANBU left the room.
"Yes, I did. I wouldn't yell at me if I were you. How are you alive?"
"I never died. I stopped my heart to make the Akatsuki member think I was dead, but you can't make your heart beat again, without a little help. Naruto is alive because of the nine tale fox,"
"You should join us,"
"NOO!" "how could you join a bunch of `S-classed' murderers?"
"Easy," I chuckled "show them your strength, and you're in basicly,"
"They'll kill you Fades. I hope you know that," Neji looked around, then came up closer to me. Hmm? Neji mouthed some thing to me "I'm disguised as your friend Neji, but he really is alive. Itachi figured you might have lost your memory, so I came to remind you,"
"I didn't" I said.
"Neji" threw a kunai into the cell very quickly, then left without saying anything else
"I'll see you at the hideout!!" "Neji" yelled. Didn't he realize that the guard heard him? 
"Hey you! What do you mean?" The ANBU member ran chasing "Neji" I saw his plan.


----------



## YouthNinja (Jul 1, 2007)

Neji Lives! Or... is it really Neji? Hmmm....I guess I will have to wait to find out. Do not stop! This getting really good!


----------



## Katta San (Jul 2, 2007)

YouthNinja said:


> Neji Lives! Or... is it really Neji? Hmmm....I guess I will have to wait to find out. Do not stop! This getting really good!



That wasn't really Neji, but Neji really is alive.

I took the kunai and loosened the bar with it. This was a pretty good plan. I wonder which Akatsuki member did this. I kicked out one of the bars, got out made a real clone with the injury, healed myself, disguised myself as a civilian, and left. Nobody noticed me. I went to my place, but there were people living there.
"What are you doing here?"
"We're renting this place...who are you?"
I chuckled
"So the Hokage gave my room away just because I joined the Akatsuki!" I said trying to scare the people.
"What! Akatsuki!" Someone inside of the house screamed
"Kidding, kidding,"
"Don't joke like that please,"
I giggled
"Okay," "anyway, the Akatsuki want me to kill the Hokage, so."
"I said not to joke like that!" 
"Who's joking?"
I got rid of my disguise and killed the people in my room.
"What was the point in telling them my whole plan? Heh, to scare the Hell out of them before they died," I whispered.
(No, nobody like heard him while he was talking. He just said all of that to...you know,) I stuffed the bodies into a closet, and sat down on the couch while watching T.V.
I'll kill the Hokage tommorow. Tsunade will die. Someone knocked on the door. I answered it. HEHEHEHEHE. Hinata was at the door.
"Fades! What are you do--" I grabbed Hinata by the throat and pullled her inside.
"If I were to let you live, would you tell anyone of my buissness being here?"
"No!"
"I don't trust you," I brought the kunai to Hinata's throat "Goodnight Hinata,"
Hinata gulped. I charged my blow, put the kunai back in it's pouch, and let go of Hinata
"Get out of here, and don't tell ANYONE!!"
Hinata ran for her life. I know she's going to tell someone...I made a clone to chase her down...kill her...and stash the body. The clone sprinted after Hinata, and I could see the clone stab Hinata in the forehead, and jump away. I went to go lay down, and eventually I fell asleep. When I woke up, I straightened my coat, and left without a glance back. I disguised myself as the same civillian and went to "My" cell. Nobody suspected anything. The clone just laid there, silently, coughing every hour or so. I left to the Hokage's office. The Hokage was doing paper work.
"Hokage-Sama,"
"What is it?"
"I would like an S-class mission please,"
"I don't know you,"
"Yes, you do,"
Tsunade-Sama stayed quiet for a second, then looked through paperwork.
"Ah, here's your file. I apologize. You're only a genin, you can't go on S-Classed missions. But there are a couple of D-Classed missions I could give you"
"Hmm, what about C-Classed?"
"Um, you're squad is gone, wait, you left three days ago on a mission!"
"Did I? I don't really remember," I said, then transformed into myself
"Come on Hokage-Sama! Fight me!"
"ANBU Black Ops!! Come in here! QUICKLY!"
"Come now, Hokage-Sama! Do you think that ANBU can stop me? Truly, do you think that?"
"Are there any other Akatsuki around?"
"Not at the moment. But there were,"
"Why did you join them?"
"For power,"
"They'll only kill you. It's not worth it!"
"If it helps the Akatsuki at all, it's worth it,"
Tsunade stood up, then the ANBU charged in
"ANBU stay out of here! I've got this one,"
I chuckled
"Okay, Hokage-Sama. Give me what I'd been waiting for,"


----------



## YouthNinja (Jul 2, 2007)

Let's get ready to RUUUUMMMBBLE! In this corner we have the 5th Hokage: Tsunade! And in the other corner, we have the Akatsuki member: Fades! Who will win? We will just have to wait and see!


----------



## Katta San (Jul 4, 2007)

Umm...what kind of jutsu and stuff does Tsunade know anyway...?
All I've seen is her strength, and Fades can match that....

Iki zu 3-2-1 MAKE SOME NOISE!!!!

Tsunade-the powerful Kage of the leaf- and Fades- an S-classed Akatsuki member! Lets rumble!!!

Tsunade stood up and did a hand sign. I wondered how well she fought. I knew nothing of her abilities. I charged at Tsunade, she jumped up and punched. I brought my hand up to block her punch--bad choice. Tsunade's punch made my fly through two walls. I stood up-my pride was wounded worse than my body. I swept the ruble off of my Akatsuki robe, and grabbed a kunai. I put huge amounts of chakra into each of my kunais, then, I saw an ANBU member walk up to me.
"Here, Fades. From the Akatsuki. They decided it should be your weapon. It is full of chakra, and will cut through steel like butter. Use it wisely-as in kill everyone who's against you,"
I chuckled. The "ANBU member" handed me a katana with a black handle, and a golden blade. He also handed me a sheath, and (One of those things that you put  to your waist to hold the sword). I put the sheath in the "Belt thing" and out the sword in the sheath. I was surprised Tsunade was watching this whole time.
"Why didn't you attack?" Tsunade stayed quiet...I bet she was wondering how Akatsuki got into the leaf so well. I summoned some clone. Gai and Jaraiya (I know they haven't met, but I can't exactly describe Jaraiya...and be able to say "The dude with tattoos on his face" every time...)
"It's Fades! Lee is dead!! Because of you!!"  Gai ran up to me
"Gai-no!" Ignoring Tsunade, Gai tried to kick me, but I grabbed his leg and tried to swing him into the wall, but he pushed off of the wall, and got behind me. Not bad... I backflipped over his head, he jumped onto the ground and tried to trip me with his legs, but I jumped up. Tsunade came running at me, and tried to punch me, but I grabbed the chandaleer (I forgot how to spell it..but you know what I mean) and pulled myself up. Gai kicked the chandeleer, and it fell. As I fell, I jumped onto Gai's shoulders and tried to break his neck, but before I could Tsunade almost punched me right in the head, so I had to backflip off of him. Tsunade jumped up, coming down with a punch, and Gai came slidding down at me. I focused my chakra...both of them went flying through the air. Jaraiya suddenly grabbed me from behind, but my clone grabbed him, and pulled him off. I did my Grand Fire ball jutsu III, and shot it at Tsunade. Gai and Tsunade jumped out of the windows to avoid it. The fire ball destroyed everything in it's path.
"RASENGAN!" Jaraiya yelled. Jaraiya got out of the hands of my clone, and jumped toward me. I grabbed the arm with the Rasengan.
"Come now Jaraiya-I only want to kill the Hokage," Then an Idea, and a jutsu came.

Sorry...that fighting scene was kinda crappy......if anyone wants me to redo it, and don't hesitate, I like writing-I just want to spice that up...know what... I'll make it better anyway... Gimmie an hour or so...


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Jul 4, 2007)

AWESOME MAN!


----------



## Katta San (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm gonna do that battle scene again-okay. Lets start outside of Hokage-Sama's office. 





I walked into the Hokage's office (Not disguised), clapping.
"Well done Hokage-Sama. You're work in this village is done. It's time for you to pass onto the other world. I'd go without a fight. It's obvious I'm much stronger than you," Suddenly, I heard feet being dragged down the hallway. An Akatsuki member came walking toward me with a hump on his back. He handed me a sword with a golden blade, and a white handle. A katana. 
"Made by Sasouri of the sand himself," Then the Akatsuki member dissapeared before my eyes. I wrapped the belt over my waist, and put my sheath in it. Tsunade got into her battle stance. I charged and slashed at her with the Katana. It glided through air like a feather...amazing...it went so fast. Tsunade brought her hands up to block it, my sword cut pretty deep into her flesh, and would have went further if she hadn't moved. Tsunade threw a punch at me, I jabbed my sword at her hand, and got in the middle of her fingers caught. I charged a Rasengan and threw it at her chest (BOOOBS). Tsunade flew back into the wall, and slide down to the floor.
"This is over," I charged a Chidori (That clicked in his mind), and brought it to Tsunade's face-just like Lee.
"Any last words, Tsunade?" "I'd happily pass them onto anyone you want without killing them"
"No, the Hokage doesen't go down so easily,"
"My eyes say diffrently,"
"You're eyes are lying to you, and so is your mind. You don't want to go through with this. You don't want to youn the Akatsuki,"
"I've heard that too many times. It can't be changed Tsunade-Sama," Someone walked into the room
"Make one move, and I'll kill her,"
"Please don't kill the Tsunade-Sama,"
"I'm afraid-this is the end for me...don't let it get out that the Hokage had died," Tsunade said, then she tried to trip me
"No use. This is the end Tsunade-Sama,"
I brought my blade to her chest, with my Chidori still flaring in her face.
"The end..will come soon for you," Tsunade quickly brought her head away from the Chidori, and put some sort of chakra stone on the tip of my sword. I brought the Chidori to her face, and Chidori-ed her in her face. A bunch of paperwork appeared in her place
"She has a weakness.." Someone said in my head "She's scared of blood, use that to your advantage,"


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Jul 5, 2007)

Good story... keep writing.


----------



## YouthNinja (Jul 5, 2007)

Another gret work. I didn't think the first fight scene needed to be redone, but hey, your the author. I'm happy with what ever you wright.


----------



## Katta San (Jul 6, 2007)

Well...the first scene was...okay...I guess...but Tsunade shouldn't have jumped out the window. And...I'm not exacly an author yet lol.


I've come up with a really really cool idea for--well you'll see.

Tsunade was an easy opponent, I wasn't sure if she hadn't given me her all, or if I was too strong for her. I looked at my sword, the stone was gone, then I felt the worst pain ever in my leg. I fell to the ground yelling
"GAAAAAHHH!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!"
Tsunade walked in front of me.
"You should have paid more attention to that stone. It's full of poison, and it crawls it's way up your body, leaving huge amounts of uncharted poison,"
"GAAH!!! *Huff huff* That won't--sss GAHH!!!-- stop me from killing you,"
This agonizing pain is unbealieveable. I don't know how much longer I can take it. I got back onto my feet trying to ignore the pain--yet it felt nothing like my mother dying--that pain was...was...years and miles away from this pain. Even though my mind and my body didn't show it...the pain still ached my heart's scars. Tsunade crossed her arms
"Well, I'll just put you in true lock down. No bars, no visitors, no food,"
"....Damn you Tsunade. You won't be able to take me in,"
"You've killed Lee, Kakashi, and who knows who else. The two people you killed were special. They had high ranks, so that's more than enough to starv you for the rest of your life," 
I giggled
"Kakashi isn't dead-and I killed the family living in my apartment,"
"They didn't give you a fight?"
"No...GAAAAAAAAAAAHHH!!!!"
I could feel the virus moving in my leg. I put my hand on my leg, and drew out all of the poison.
"I wish I knew it was that easy," I said
"It's not. People aren't supposed to have enough chakra to do that,"
I threw the tainted chakra out of the window.
"Lets continue,"
"..."
Tsunade did hand signs, and shot a fire ball at me. I charged a Grand FireBall III, and let the fireball hit mine. 
"That all you got?"
"Nowhere near it,"
"So, Tsunade. What would happen if I were to give up right now?"
"I'd ban you from this village,"
"And what would happen if I kill you? Oh I know, the war tommorow won't go so well,"
Tsunade charged at me. I put chakra into my hand, and grabbed her punch. I used my jutsu. Spikes came out of my palm and into Tsunade's hand.
"They're poisoned,"
I saw chakra coming out of Tsunade's hand
"Ah, so that's how you do it. You put large ammounts of chakra into your hands, and fight,"
"Damnit," Tsunade mummbled. My spikes weren't even poisoned. I just figured if she thought they were, she'd tend to them immedietly. Tsunade pulled out the first spike. I charged my Chidori, and a Rasengan in the other hand. This was a good plan...to dis-arm her. Muahahahaahahhahaahahah!! (I hope you got it)
Tsunade pulled out the second spike, so I charged with my Chidori. Just as planned, she dodged it. Tsunade punched me in my rib, just as planned. I took my Rasengan, and put it onto her arm. Tsunade's arm flew off--a nasty sight, but it was worth it...
"GAHH!!!" Tsunade fell to the ground
"The great Sannin wasn't as good as I thought, I heard your last words so it's time for you to go,"
I charged my chidori, and launched it into her face. Tsunade was dead.
I turned around, the room lit up, then the old man that had took me in appeared.
"Fades, you've done it now. I've been watching you. I didn't want to have to do this...but you've gone too far,"
The old man was wearing a cloak, just like mine, but white, and had blue clouds on it. The old man looked way younger, but I could tell it was him.
"Who exactly are you?"
"A member of village defense called Akatskah. We make sure that a whole village is not completly destroyed. If it looks like the whole place will be destroyed. We come, and kill the enemy," 
"What do you want with me?"
"Well, I have to kill you now. If it weren't for the war tommorow, I wouldn't have to. Oh yes. Remember the one named Lee, that you killed?"
"Yes,"
"He's been revived ten times stronger. Yet he's nowhere near as strong as any of the other members. He joined. And he's going to fight with us,"
"Well, if it's a fight you want, it's a fight you get.















































The old man did strange hand-signs I'd never seen
"GrandFireBall  XX"
A very small, blue, fireball appeared in front of the old man, he released it. It went faster than bullets, I didn't even see it. It went right through my stomach, and it hurt like hell. It came around again, and stabbed me again, then again and again and again. Then it dissapeared. I coughed up some blood.
"This is what you deserve,"
"But, I've barely even killed that many people--"
"But you killed the Hokage,"
"I'll..I'll take my fate...like an Akatsuki member,"
"Wind Jinchirikai X!"
Two very large tornados appeared, and ripped through the walls of the office. I drew my sword, and limped toward the old man. I never thought it would come down to this. I looked into the old man's eyes, and mind raped him, but it had no effect. He was immune? I got to the man, brought up my sword, but in a flash, the old man stabbed me with his sword, in the chest. I fell off of his sword and onto the ground. I won't be beaten so easily. I put my hands on my wounds, healed them all, and stood up.
"Have it your way. I'll use my best jutsu.
Damnit!!!

Can anyone gimmie some really invincible jutsu? Make 'em up, I don't care. Just jutsu that can't even be beaten.


----------



## YouthNinja (Jul 7, 2007)

LEE LIVES!!!!! And by the way, If you need a really need a strong jutsu, recently in the manga, Sasuke has made a new form of Chidori where he throws it and it turns into a bunch if needles that can pierce any thing. If you need somthing different, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Katta San (Jul 11, 2007)

That jutsu is cool, but I'll also need more. I'll use it thanks




The old man's tornado's began to rage, and took out the whole building. I was almost sucked in, but I jumped out of the window, and rolled. The tornados stopped, and the old man levitated in front of me.
"I expected you to have join the good side. It's too late now. You know, you could have lived if you had stopped before you killed her,"
"She would have killed me,"
"I would have jumped in. You would be useful if you weren't from now on a criminal,"
"Then why didn't you save Gaara?" Someone said. Naruto jumped down in front of the old man
"Stay out of this, Kyuubi," The old man levitated to the ground
Naruto moved out of the way.
"Show me what the Akatsuki can do,"
"Show me what the Akatska can do,"
The old man smiled with a weak giggle. I looked up into the sky. The sun was coming down. A perfect time to die. I drew my sword and held it in one hand. The old man did a hand sign, and a sword appeared in his hands. It was a heavy looking sword.
"If it's a sword fight you want. That's what you'll get. I'm sure you'll regret it,"
I sent more than half of my Akatsuki chakra into the blade (Akatsuki chakra is more than five times more powerful than Kyuubi chakra,"
I saw Naruto looking around, and he saw Tsunade's dead body. He charged to her.
"TSUNADE!!!!"
"Is it possible for you to revive Tsunade?"
"No. You have to have no regrets whatsoever to be revived,"
"There's always a catch. That pisses me off sometimes,"
"It isn't our catch. The altar wouldn't let you,"
"Enough chit chat. Fight," I said
The old man used his chakra to burst him off toward me...he slashed, I blocked it...he kinda threw his sword over his shoulder, but it was more like sliding down his shoulder, and slashed at my legs. I jumped up, turned around, and slashed down at him...he blocked it, then began to spin extremly fast while I was still attatched. I was going to fly about eighteen yards or so, but he grabbed me, still spining, then flung me into the ground. I think he broke my rib, so I put my hand on my rib cage, and sent chakra into it. The old man stepped on my face, and brought his sword to my throat. I lost...I think.
"I'll let you have your last words, just like you gave Tsunade,"
I giggled "You're going to hell,"

The old man didn't take that comment very lightly.
"I'll kill you!!" The old man raised his sword..and I closed my eyes, then opened them when the sword went through my shoulder instead of my neck.
"Instead, I'll have a little fun with this kill,"
I was in a lot of pain. That wasn't a regular sword. I could feel things running through my veins, it wasn't poison, they were alive. DAMN
The old man tied up my arms and legs, took out his sword from my shoulder, and stood me up right.
"What did you do to me??" I said, frustrated and--scared.
The old man laughed extremly hard. That's a bad sign. What pain was I about to go through? Was I going to die?
"Will this hurt,"
"Oh yeah. A lot!"
"Well, I'll take it like a man," 
The old man put his sword on the sand. I had an idea.
"GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!" I felt a pain much much much very very very very very worse (I know "very worse") than Tsunade's attack. Inside my heart, I could feel insects, eating me.
"The fun's not over yet. The insects die in exacly one hour. Once they die, they leave an uncurable and unromovable poison. Profected by myself of course. And yes, the insects love to hear you scream, so they won't just destroy your heart. They leave your heart in pain, then go to the lungs, then the (brb)

Sorry bout that.


Then, slowly it will devour your whole body" 

My heart stopped hurting. Before it would start again, I brought my hand up, and hit the sword. The sword put a small cut in the old man's leg,
"Nice try, Fades. That won't work on me. Besides, it's deactivated at the momment,"
Another part of my body started to hurt like hell. I was loosing blood quick. I knew my heart was draining. I closed my eyes and leaned back after the insects stopped
"Just kill me now," I couldn't take any more of this.
"You'll die after they go through your whole body, then go to your heart, you've got about fourty minutes left to live," The pain started again. It felt like two hours had gone by.
Naruto was still staring down at Tsunade's corpse, then he came over
"Who killed Tsunade??!! WHO DID IT???!!!"
"GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
I screamed in pain.
"It was him," The old man said
"Fades, I can't bealieve you,"
"Can't you see I'm busy dying here?"
"...yes...I do...you deserved it. I won't ever forgive you Fades,"
"You don't have to,"
"Grab the Jinchiriki too!"
Someone said. The whole Akatsuki came running toward me. The old man stood up.
"Hey, Fades, I wouldn't mess with an Akatska member if I were you," Itachi said.
"Deidara, use your fastest bird to get him back to hq. Do something to help him. I've seen this jutsu before. It's pretty nasty," Sasori said
Deidara made a clay falcon, and put me on. As Deidera and I flew away, I saw Itachi punch the old man in his face, block the old man's punch, and kick the old man in his side. The old man lifted himself over Itachi's shoulder and tried to throw him into a wall, but Itachi didn't let go, and swung into the old man. The old man let go-then that's all I saw. The bird was really fast. 
"GAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!" I screamed, making everything echo.
"Deal with the pain. Surgery is six times worse for that. You'll have to be awake also,"
I gulped
"*Huff huff* Well...this pain is unimaginable,"
"Yes, I know. I've been slashed by that man before,"
"You've fought him?"
"Yes. The whole Akatsuki doesen't even stand a chance against him. The rest of the Akatska usually stay behind, profecting their works. I heard that man is only the weakest of the members. I know, one day. They'll turn evil, and take over what we worked hard to earn,"
"How are they so powerful?"
"They are powerful at the loss of something important. They are under control, and must listen to everthing their master says. I know, they'll kill him one day,"
"GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Jul 12, 2007)

YOUR STORIES Rock!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katta San (Jul 14, 2007)

Hemino Hyuuga said:


> YOUR STORIES Rock!!!!!!!!!



Thanks very much.


----------



## YouthNinja (Jul 14, 2007)

And just when I thought Fades was going to die.....keep it up!


----------



## Freiza (Jul 15, 2007)

well it was indeed a nice story. though i only read the first page...>< but i will continue to read on.


----------



## Katta San (Jul 19, 2007)

YouthNinja said:


> And just when I thought Fades was going to die.....keep it up!



Fades won't die...at least untill Lee finds him...and tries to avenge himself.


----------



## Katta San (Jul 19, 2007)

The Akatska didn't sound so tough...they couldn't even make up their own name.
"Fades, you've got to hang in there. I don't want you to end up like Sasori,"
"What about Sasoiri, I saw him over there,"
"That's just a hologram of him, so that the Akatska don't know we've lost a member,"
I suddenly hear Itachi's blood chilling scream in my head.
"That dude got Itachi..."
Itachi...was hit...imposible.
"How...how do we get stronger than them?"
"There's only one Jinchuriki left...Naruto. Once we have him, everything will fall together as planned,"
"What...what is our goal?"
"To rule the world. The leader didn't tell you? We'll use the Jinchuriki to wage wars around the nations, then the villages will have no choice but to hire the Akatsuki. Once we have all of the money, we get soildiers. The plan will work perfecty. Destroy all of the shinobi forces, and we get it all."
"Heh, sounds nice. What nation will I control?"
"The Leaf I guess. Depends on what the leader says,"
"GAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!"
The bird dissapeared and Deidara grabbed me. Deidara was stronger than he looked...
Deidera put me on a tabe and put his hand on my chest.
"This will hurt...a lot,"
My stomach began to hurt. Chains came from the table, and trapped me down. They were very tight. Deidara's hand began to glow, and my flesh started melting away.
"GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH (Deidara's hand melts all the way through) AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH NOOOOO GGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH KYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! (Deidara begins melting all of the flesh infected by the bugs-including the heart and other organs) AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH PPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAIIIINNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
I couldn't take this much longer. I kept screaming at the top of my lungs. Deidara didn't even look at my face. I looked over--ALL of the SKIN BELOW MY NECK WAS GONE, AND I COULD SEE MY WHOLE CHEST SKELETON!!!! AAAHHHH!!!

This wasn't a pretty sight at all. I thought I was going to die...I wish I would die...or fall uncontious. Deidara stopped melting skin.
"I wouldn't look at you're body if I were you. Don't look, whatever you do,"
"I did..."
Deidara sighed
"Get the image out of your mind,"
"Deidara, how can I talk...and why am I not hurting anymore?"
"I put some chakra into you. In a few minutes, we'll put all of the skin back,"
"Shouldn't I be dead?"
All of the pain...I was so dizzy. I laid back, not even able to draw in a breath for two seconds.
"You're fine. The painful part of the operation is over,"
"When I get my skin back, will it be as strong as my old skin?"
"Why do you think I used my hand. I know it felt like I was burning it, but I was just making my (Mouth on his hand) eat it. Deidara went away for a minute or so, then came back.
"Alright,"
Deidara put his hand inside of the huge gap in my body, and I could feel my organs coming back, very quickly. Soon, my skin was back, and I stood up,
"Thanks Deidara,"
"No problem. The other members are here,"
I saw Itachi being carried by an Aktsuki member,
"ITACHI!!" I yelled, then rushed to him. Itachi-was he dead or alive?
"That bastard got him"
"That man?"
"Yeah. We'll execuit him tommorow,"
I saw a body bag being dragged. Deidara began cleaning up my blood.
"I knew he should have been more serious," Deidera said. I walked up to Deidara
"Don't mock Itachi,"
"He's dead now. It doesn't matter,"
"Whoa, I never said he was dead! I said the bastard got him,"
Then I saw blood dripping from Itachi's cloak, it was a stomach injury.
"We can't afford to loose anymore members," The leader said. I finaly got a glance at the leader's face. He had tatto's coming from the side of his nose to the top of his forhead, and auburn hair.
"Fades, I've got a mission for you. After our little execution tommorow, you'll go to war with Konaha, but you'll get paid,"
"Why would they accept our help after their Hokage has died?"
"Their Hokage has died, they don't have a choice,"
"Yes sir..."


----------



## Katta San (Jul 19, 2007)

Going to multi quote the whole story


----------



## YouthNinja (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry I was gone for so long. I went to visit relatives in Pennsylvania. I guess you just can't keep Itachi down.


----------



## Katta San (Jul 28, 2007)

Glad you're back. Once you read this mesage, why don't you share with us how it was. I hope you had fun...I'm going to Mexico-the bahamas-and some other place tommorow on a cruise. Btw...you don't have to be sorry that you were gone so long ..I've been gone longer lol.
   

The next morning...we brought the old man to the center of a huge statue.
"Fades. I want you to stand on the middle finger of the right hand...okay?"
"Yeah, sure,"
Deidara handed me a room--and I kinda got that I had to put it on my right middle finger. I stood on top of the statue, and other members did also.
"Okay-everyone. We'll withdraw his power--so we'll be a step closer to defeating the Akatska," The leader said, then stood on top of his statue.
"How long will this take?"
"Not long. It would only take long if a Jinchiriki were being withdrawn. (I'm not sure if they captured Naruto or not--and I don't have time to look back--so lets say they didn't...m'kay? Lol)" Deidara said. The old man came up into the air--and some weird gooey stuff came and covered him. The old man's hand cuffs fell off. I could feel--such power--coming into me.
"Fades...make sure you don't fall uncontious. The last part is harder than this part," The leader said
"Yes, sir,"
"Okay, Fades. Focus your chakra to go into your finger, once I tell you to, send all of your chakra into the finger," The leader said
"That's how Sasori died..." Deidara whispered.
"He died from this?"
"No, he had a fight immidiatly after using all of his chakra. He only saved about five percent of his chakra,"
"Okay, everyone--NOW!" I hear the leader say with telepathy. I sent all of my chakra into the finger at one time. It was more intense than I thought it would be...I felt so weak-so I fell onto my knee. The gooey stuff formed into a hand sign.
"Fades. Accept it's offer! NOW!"  The leader said through telapathy.
"HOW??" I said through telapathy..which I was surprised to be able to do.
"Send more chakra, and it will agree,"
Agree to what anyways?
I send my remaining chakra into my finger, and I felt weaker than I'd ever felt. So light headed...I thought I was gonna pass out. The hand grabbed me, and sucked me in--and I felt unreal power being shoved into me...unreal! Just...indestrucable power flooded into me. I'm invinsible--or at least I felt like it. The gooey stuff started going into me, through my mouth eyes and ears. Eventually, it was all inside of me, and I felt as if I could do anything. I turned around, and the statue collapsed, and a note flew into my hand. I looked at it...but it was in a diffrent language.
"Good Fades. You're stronger than all of us combined now,"
"Uhh...what happened?"
"I didn't exacly want this to happen..but all of the Jinchuriki went into you. It doesn't matter now. But, there is one thing I need you to do since you have ultimate power. Threaten the leaf village, that you'll destroy everything if they don't pay at a very very very high price--thirty million ryu,"
The leader said. 
"Yes, sir,"
I looked over at the old man--he was dead.
"So..he's
(brb lol)


----------



## YouthNinja (Jul 29, 2007)

MEXICO??!!!! THE BAHAMAS!!!??? Lucky son of a.....Ahem, well my trip was great! I can beat my couson in a pool game . All of the Akatsuki combined, that's going to be hard to beat.


----------



## Katta San (Aug 6, 2007)

It wasn't as good as I thought it'd be...I was going to go crazy if I was on for another day...and I'm suicidal right now...because I found love....then lost it...soo quickly...this girl...was like no other girl I ever met...and...we...well...I'll talk about that later. Anyway...(AHH MAN! I MISS HER SOOOO FCKING MUCH!!!! OMFG!!!) *Sob Sob* "SHE WAS THE HOTTEST GIRL I EVER MET!!!! AND SHE LOVED ME!!!! GOD PLANNED IT OUT!!! IT WAS PERFECT!! But....all good things come to an end...I'm seriously suicidal right now...NOOOOOOOO I MISS HER! I litteraly cried when I was coming home....Damnit...I miss her....so much....I'd do anything to see her again....and guess what....I lost here phone number...and I never gave her mine......*Sob* Man....it hit me pretty hard...everything...just kind of flew together so well...yet...in this dumbass world we "survive" in...nobody can actually be happy for more than two weeks...God...I could spend the rest of my life with her...I'd tell her my deepest darkest secret that nobody knows about exept "the other person"

(Warning...if you don't want to read something that has nothing to do with the story don't read this...YouthNinja...please read)
Sigh...wanna see her really bad...I didn't even bring my friggin phone...so I couldn't take a pic...I didn't bring my cam...same thing...oh well...I don't think I'll ever get over her...we just have an unbreakable bond...and...it won't break...EVER. And....if anyone says it will break..."I'll stab them?"
"nooo...nooo! don't do that...just shoot them...it's a lot easier...and cleaner,"
"Yeah but...guns are loud,"
"That's why you do it when nobody's around..."
"OH YEAH!"
"Dumbass..." ;p
Well...I'll pretend to be happy...
     AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! I MISS HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOO DON'T LEAVE ME BABY!!!! 


No...there aren't other fish in the fcking sea...don't gimmie that...I've told ppl that...but now...it's being told to me...I've always been the one throwing the girls away...I've never been thrown away by distance...or by anything or anyone else...damnit...I can remember...her nice tan skin...her sparkeling smile...her lovely soft voice...the way she danced (I met her in a club so STFU! ) (and yeah...that means lap dance...AHEM! Back to my point.....)
:0

(Well...technically..it's not a lap dance...but I don't know what to call it...Lap dance is in a chair...(heh) but what she and I (and everyone else in the club who had a lady)
It's like...like I'm dancing...and she's in front of me...with her ass on my "lower part" I'm just not sure what it's called...and it's not like "bad"...it's just how you dance in a club. I feel so crappy right now...I just remmember the hugs and kisses so well...never felt like this about a girl before...and yeah, I have had great feelings about many girls...but no feelings that I feel I should talk to the public about... YouthNinja...try and help me get over her...I've talked to all of my friends...but none of them actually helped me get through anyting...anyone....just tell me how...how to get over someone you have such such such strong feelings about...OH GOD! I...I...I miss her...and...I don't exacly think stressing about it is helping at all.....but...I know talking about it will make anyone feel better.....


Uh...sorry folks...I'm ready to start... Damn...just to feel those lips again...just to feel those soft arms reach over me...GAAAHH!!! I...I...*sigh*
RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm gonna go scream cuss words outside after this...*sob sob*.


Okay...I'm ready now...okay...


(This is where the section ends...man..I'm gonna be stressing about her for the rest of my life...you just never come accross perfect people like that. Her personality was great (which you don't always find in pretty gurls) she was smart...she was cool...just...everything you'd ever want in a person)





The leader lifted his hand and said 
"Fades..don't worry about that old man. He's not your or our problem anymore,"
"But...he saved me,"
"Well...you didn't save him,"
I didn't like the fact that my leader would say that..even though it was true...I'd forgoten that I'd respected him since the day I met him... I just never really thought about it.
I charged the chakras of the beasts into my fist...and swung at the leader as quickly as I could....the leader grabbed my punch with one hand.
"Fades...you're forgeting one thing...I'm not included in who you're more powerful than...and you wouldn't like to see me fight," The leader said.
"Fades...stop now. You're already lucky to have been put into the Akatsuki without the test," Itachi mumbled
The Leader let go of my fist.
"Now...will you still fight with us?" The Leader asked
"Yes sir," I said as I bowed to the Leader.
"Go to the village now,"
"Yes..."
"We'll be there soon...don't hold back...because we'll be fighting on the sand's side,"
"So...you're saying to kill you all?"
"We're sending clones. They'll be fairly easy,"
"But...won't they notice our outfits?"
"The clones don't replicate us...they're only supposed to be powerful mercinaries from the sand,"
"Yes sir,"
So I left...and began my journey. I went quite quick...running into a snake or two every mile or so. I walked to the Konoha gates.
"Are you Akatsuki?" The gate keeper said,
"What kind of idiot would ask if I were Akatsuki when they knew they were about to die,"
The gate keeper jumped up, and tried to jump away, but I grabbed his leg and pulled him down.
"I want to hurt you, but I need to cleanly get into this village. I'm going to tie you up, and once I'm ready, I'll send someone. Okay?"
"Do anything! Just please don't kill me,"
"So, I can break a leg or two?"
"No....no please,"
I sent Chakra into my hand and made it wrap around the gate keeper's body, and mouth.
"Instead, I'll just release you when I'm done. Trust me, you won't be hurt at all. I grabbed my kunai and threw it as hard as I could at the gate keeper...then I made the chakra move the kunai. The gate keeper looked so frightened...so I collaped laughing...but I could tell he was happier than me. I walked past the gates, and people started fleeing into their houses. Three ANBU jumped in front of me.
"Akatsuki! Get out! Or we'll kill you!"
"Mmmm...I think I'll go with the second choice...but I think you got it a lil' backwards,"
The ANBU weren't so happy with my smart mouth...so, one of them lunged at me with a kunai...I evaded to the left, drew my sword, and cut him to his shoulder to his stomach. The ANBU member fell to the ground, and started to gasp for breath.
"If you leave me alone, will I not have to kill you?" The ANBU members sprinted away. I bent down to the ANBU member...suffering...dying.
"Looks painful buddy," I dug my hand into his wound for diffrent purposes than you think. The ANBU shreiked in pain. I applied pressure to the wound, and it eventualy stopped bleeding.
"Guess what..."
"Wha..W...Wh...Wha...t"
"You're going to live,"
Even though I could have healed him six minutes ago, I wanted to wast time. Then I noticed that people were looking at me through their windows and doors. I added chakra to the ANBU's wound, and healed it. The ANBU stood up, and ran for dear life. I walked to the Hokage's office. Someone was a Hokage...I couldn't tell who the new Hokage was at all...but that's probabably because he was facing the other way..and I had no idea how to use X-ray vision..it just kind of happened that one time...
The Hokage turned toward me.....HOLY CRAP! Naruto Uzimaki was  the Hokage!
"Uh Naruto...who's in charge here,"
Naruto looked up at me
"FADES!!! ANBU!!! COME HERE QUICKLY!"
"Naruto...don't make me extract the Jinchiriki. Are you the new Hokage or not?"
"Yeah I am. I don't think you have any buisness here,"
"Well I do...I hear the war is going on...tommorow...or whatever. I'm going to fight off everyone at a small fee,"
"I'll have to disscuss this with everyone first,"
"It's already a yes, Naruto. Unless you want your village in ruin, you give me what I want,"
"Fades....you wouldn't"
"See what I did to the last Hokage...want to end up like her?"
"You bastard!"
Naruto jumped out of his seat and made some Shadow Clones.
"Bad idea , Naruto," I said. Naruto's clones charged, one kicked at me, but I grabbed it by the foot, and spun it so fast, I'd get dizzy if I looked at it too long. The clone I spun sucked the other clones into it, and Naruto. Once Naruto hit the clone it dissapeared.
"Two hundred ryu, Naruto,"
"TWO HUNDRED!?!?!?!?"
"Or....you die...along with your village,"
"Never!"
I went over to the window and opened it.
"Naruto, do want me to make an example of those kids at play outside?"
"I don't think you have it in you to do something,"
"Have it in me? Naruto, you're not understanding here. I don't care anymore. What I want...is to destroy this world--then give it a dark makeover,"
I summoned a clone to get one of the kids in the village, and he came back with one.
"Konohamaru!"
"Naruto! Help me!"
"Let him go! I'll pay you!"
"Good...good. Two million...plus I want a room for the night,"
"Okay, okay,"
My clone dissapeared.
"Don't send any men to the battle...I'll handle it all.


----------



## YouthNinja (Aug 6, 2007)

Okay Katta, I know you miss that girl, just don't commit suicide. Your my only friend on this forum, (and i'm sure that if we met in real life, we'd be freinds too) if you die I'll be all alone agan.   I'm sure she is feeling is feeling the same way about you. You don't have to get over her completely, no one ever does. If God really did plan this out, then i'm sure you'll meet again. Just gotta keep the faith. So as a friend, if you ever need help with anything, just tell me. As for the story, we all knew he would be Hokage.


----------



## Katta San (Aug 7, 2007)

"We all knew he'd become Hokage," Lol

Thanks Youth...I wouldn't exacly kill myself. (I suppose when I say suicidal I mean....uhh...sad...or...or...sad. Lol) Besides...if I did kill myself...I would never be able to see her again. I'm gonna see Kristi again...I know it. Today, I feel a little better about it...and I feel better since Youth is the only friend that exaclty cares about my situation...my best friends just don't understand what it's like to lose EVERYTHING before your eyes. I appreciate a lot Youth, you'll never be alone.

Wha...what if she does feel the same way about me and jumps off a bridge.....NAAAAAHHH That won't happen....I hope. Lol.
Well...lets get this party started once again.

I fell asleep and before I knew it...I was marching--alone-- toward the sand village. A one man army...I wasn't sure how this was going down...but what my deeper thoughts were saying didn't agree with winning. The leader said..."Ultimate Power was mine..." Or something like that...I'd never exacly been the most powerful person...what if...what if the leader misslead me
"Fades...what do you mean by that?" The leader said through telepathy
"Uh...nothing...I just kind of...uh...never mind sir,"
"Close out your thoughts please, I'd been listening for the last two hours...it's begining to piss me off (Kind of like how much I wanna see KRISTI)" The leader said. I'm not sure how...it's just one of those things that you just kind of control without knowing what you did...but I closed my thoughts. The air was pretty thick...fog was up ahead...and it looked like it was about to rain. A bee flew past me...a little target practice. Hmm...that makes me think...I never released that guy...hmm..I'll do it later. Anyway, I drew my sword and slashed the bee in half...lighting speed. I put my sword away, and crossed into the fog. I could see over the horizon. (Sorry, I gtg for a sec.)

Well....
I'm over her now. It went faster than I thought it would...but...whatever. Thanks for the support nee-chan.


----------



## YouthNinja (Aug 10, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## YouthNinja (Aug 10, 2007)

Great story so far. As for the game, noramlly, I would, but my family and I are having some problems with our computer, so downloading things really hard. I'll try when we get it fixed. It sounds like fun!   


Edit:Nevermind, Katta, I got it up and running!  My username is youthninja. IT! IS! HAAAAARRRRDDD!! I need some advice!!!!


----------



## YouthNinja (Aug 21, 2007)

I mea I can't really do any thing on the computer I'm too busy playing ps2.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Aug 21, 2007)

I love this story!


----------



## Katta San (Aug 27, 2007)

Get a ps3 lol
You should try Splinter Cell for the ps2. It's better on xbox, but it's avery good game. Y'know what, nvm. That game was really hard, I was stuck on the third level for 4 days lol. You sneak around killing people...sounds easy....but it's not.

And ty very much miss hyuga.
I'll donate 5000 ryu to your clan 

I start school today, but when I get back, I'll give you a big long story


----------



## YouthNinja (Aug 27, 2007)

I already started school(highschool freshman).


----------



## Katta San (Aug 28, 2007)

You're 2 years older than me 
I thought central started school first out of all of the timezones...guess I was wrong. Good luck in school. It's Wow time.

By the way::::::===== I didn't get any sleep on the first say of school, so I went to sleep as soon as I got home. I don't have time to type much right now, so I'll save it for later today. Good luck again.


----------



## YouthNinja (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks. I know what you mean by sleeping after school. My school starts at 7:25a.m., so I have to get up at 5:30 so I can get ready on time!


----------



## Katta San (Sep 1, 2007)

WEEKEND TIME!!! BWAHAAHAAHH!!!!!!!

I get up at 6:30, and have to go to school at 8:00 ! Awesome me!! lol


----------



## YouthNinja (Sep 1, 2007)

Lucky........


----------



## Katta San (Sep 2, 2007)

My teachers R awesome too MUAHAHAHAHHAAH


----------



## Katta San (Sep 2, 2007)

ENOUGH CHIT CHAT!!!!!!!!!!! Let's get back to the story!!!!



The sun went down...quickly, yet slowly. The moon light was soft, yet it lit up the battle ground like flares. This battle was taking too long.
"Lee, mind if I handle these guys, and you can fight me after?" 
"Yes, I do mind. I've been waiting for this battle for quite a long time," 
"Well...okay. You're death wish,"
I stepped back, and let the chakra flow...just flow. There's a secret burst of ultimate strength in everyone...but they have trouble finding it...I'm sure I'd just found where it's at. I felt...energized...ready...powerful. I'm going to show them was I can really do. I drew my sword, and jumped up very high into the air. The Akatsuki did their hand signs, below, and shot things at me, but I dodged them all. I came down, flipped over one of the members, and stabbed him in the stomach. As quickly as I'd done that, I back flipped into the air, landed, then leaped at a member. The member brought his sword up, and tried to parry my attack...but I pushed down his sword with my other hand, and stabbed him in the throat. The other three members, jumped at me.
-Akatsuki Strength-
I punched the ground, making chunks of rock come up, and slash the Akatsuki member's stomachs. I felt an odd, comfortable chill as the members fell onto their backs, dead. Lee kicked at me, not giving me a chance to even stand. I grabbed his foot, and twisted it. I knew Lee would try and kick me with the other foot, so as he did, I move backward slightly, dodging his other foot, then tried to stab him in his stomach. Lee put out his hand, so I stabbed his hand instead. Lee pushed off of my hand, and stood up again.
"Fades..." he said
"I have nothing good to tell you, exept that you should show me your true strength,"

Lee did hand signs and took out a scroll. From here it looked like something like a summoning scroll. Lee wrapped it around his arm, after putting blood on it...Lee groaned in pain, and he started to change color, and grow extreme muscles. Maybe he would be a challenge after all. I hope so.

Long time no see...It's been 20 days I think...It's time to get this over with (I'm going to start another one after this one )
Youth--Hurry up and post something . I feel that nobody has viewed anything if they haven't posted anything, that's just me.



Thick mist filled the-making the air warm.
Was this the final battle? Or was Lee just kidding himself.
Fades was powerful...and he still had to put an end to the "do good-ers."
Fades drew his sword, and put his left foot back, and his right foot in front.
"I think it's time to end this," 
"I was thinking the same thing,"
Lee sprinted at me, and tried to lay a kick on me, but I blocked it with my sword,flipped him over, jumped back, jumped forward, and tried to stab Lee on the floor. Lee rolled and kicked for my head, missing, and then he tried to thrust his fist into my stomach. It was close...but Fades blocked just in time. Fades jumped back and let Lee get up.
"Is that all you got - weirdo?"
"Weirdo?"
"Yes, Weirdo,"
Lee didn't like those words...he charged like something between a god, a bull, and a jaguar. Lee almost pushed me over, but I braced myself before he got to me. I pushed Lee back, and blindly slashed. Blood shed...and at that split second I wasn't sure who's. Blood dripped from my face. I looked over. Lee had taken a cut to the side of the arm...a few inches further, and it would have been hacked off...not exactly something I wanted to see. Lee stood back up and drew a kunai, trying to ignore the pain as well as he could.
"I see it in your eyes...I see it in your blood...I see it in your shiver...."
Blood dripped into the sand, and Lee fell to his knees.
"Mercy..."
"*Hmmf* Never,"
I brought my sword over Lee's neck.
"Lee has fled from battle, screaming for his life" I said
I put my sword in it's sheath.
"I'll have my eyes on you...you shouldn't see me until your ready to die..or ready to kill me,"
I put my hand over Lee's wound, and healed it.
"But why?"
"Because...when it happens...I think your the only one that could ever stop me. Live on until your ready,"
Lee dissapeared in a flash.
Time to go meet the Akatsuki.


----------



## YouthNinja (Sep 22, 2007)

OMG YOUR BACK!!! Wow, no one has piosted inthis thread ina while. Time to blow off some of the dust! As for your chapter, it's good, but I think you are making  Fades a bit too powerful. Just try to tone him down a bit. Let him get hurt too.


----------



## Katta San (Sep 22, 2007)

What's going on is
(Beware of SPOILS! Don't read below of you don't wanna know what's gonna happen! Seriously.)
And yeah, I'm back .






Fades is going to seem to have EXTREME POWER, but he's on a total other level than the Akatska, and three other people I haven't spoken of - (One of them will be discovered now). Plus, the Nine Tail Fox is still open for grabs...he is the most powerful y'know. I won't tell you the fate of Fades...but I'll go on.
You'll see what happens to him.      

It as time to collect my pay.
How much was it again? I don't remember, but I'm sure Naruto couldn't get the amount out of his head. I heard a tree shake...then fall. Something had chased me. I turned around. Nothing was there, but I felt I'd encounter "it" soon.

The sand and mist (What a bad combination) started to fade...was that artificial mist? Last time I saw mist and sand together was...never. The sand started to fade away, and grass appeared around me...I hadn't noticed, but I must have been caught in a genjutsu.
"That's not a genjutsu" Someone said through telepathy...it was Itachi
"As we fought, I noticed a man observing our fight...but I thought if I'd told you then, you would have stopped and chased him or something," Itachi said
I frowned "I wouldn't have done that,"
"Y'never know,"
"Alright...so should I fight him?"
"No, don't. He's much too powerful for you...he might have been in Akatska at one time,"
"I can take him,"
"Trust me, Fades. You don't want to do that. It takes chakra five times as much as yours to make that much sand,"
"I'll flee if I have to" I said
Itachi stayed silent,
"Idiot..." He mumbled.
"HEY YOU!!" I shouted
A blurry object became visible five feet in front of me.
"No need to yell, lad,"
"What do you want here?"
"You have the powers of the beasts...and you're not putting them to very good uses. You could have accessed all of your beast's chakra and abilities, and killed every one of those people in 1/40 times as fast as you did,"
I didn't believe him, but what other choice did I have.
"How would I access this power?"
"I wouldn't tell you...I simply want it for myself,"
"If you're planning on killing me, why have a conversation instead of ringing my neck while I gloated?"
"Where's the honor in that? My pride is the only thing that keeps me alive, lad,"
"I see...well lets begin,"

The man disappeared, and I felt his presence come up behind me.
I tried to back-flip over his head, but he grabbed me, and flung me into the ground.
"Itachi?" I said through telepathy
"Yeah?" 
"If I access the beast's chakra...could I beat him,"
"Your chances would go to none to slim, so probably not. But I'd try it if I were you,"
I jumped back as far as I could, and made thousands of Shadow Clones.
The man drew a simple dagger, with a green handle...the dagger turned into a  purple and red sword, and with a simple slash, he killed all of my clones, and pushed me into a tree...Everything went dark...so I was uncontentious.


----------



## YouthNinja (Sep 23, 2007)

not bad, not bad. Who is this new man? I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Katta San (Sep 28, 2007)

Haha! lol

I wonder why.

(Don't read this, I'm just boasting)

eu estou temeroso e encho, t?o sim, e sim. Como eu estivesse temeroso e material!
 Because I've been learning and stuff lol


Haha ！ lol に私はなぜかと思います。 (これを読みません、私はただ自慢しているだけです）
Now in Japaneeeeeeeeese!!!!!!!

Going to do my Portuguese lessons!   

You have got to post in this thread.
急いでください！

A few jojohot scans are out

ジーザス青年 Ninja 、とあなたが再びポストする必要があります！

おやおや、 Youth ！ あなたは永久に lol をとる


----------



## YouthNinja (Sep 29, 2007)

I already have posted in that thread.(and got reped for it,he he he...) Portuguese, interesting language.


----------



## Katta San (Sep 29, 2007)

I see lol. You just missed me by a few minutes....lol

私は私自身質問します。..ただ私が何のために生きているかと思います。..我々がなぜ存在しますか。..神がなぜ天国から降りて来て、そしてちょうど悪から我々に見せないでしょうか？ 私はただ毎日ただ途方もない考えを思いついて私の果てしない考えで熟考します。...私はすでに戦争の技能の世界の上に私の同業組合をミスします。..そしてただ５分であっただけです。.なぜですか？ 私はなぜ生命を体験しなければなりませんか？ 何が、私が死ぬとき、起きますか？ 私は終わりまで事実について不思議に思うでしょう。..けれども私は１（人・つ）があると思いません。


The facts can't ever be known.

私はちょうど今私自身をぞっとさせています。 おそらく私が眠いから。 ベッドの時間。

Not literally...but right now I feel like killing myself. I question the facts if life often. It's probably because of my guildies...and I can't explain how...
"薬のために"

Assim..voc? pode me falar isso que o depois que vida seja como? Claro que n?o. Voc? pode me falar como Deus nos pretendeu viver? N?o. Enfrente. Este mundo ? um mist?rio total e n?o ser? resolvido em quaisquer de nossos tempos de vida. Todo o mundo sabe seu verdadeiro...h? nenhuma verdade ? a verdade.

私は突然私がそうすることができるのと同じぐらい大きい声で金切り声を上げる衝動を感じます、しかし私はそうすることができません。 私の腕は感覚がない、そして私の心である我々問題を抱えた. 私は何をするべきですか？

O desejo de mente, a boca de alma. Combinando isto n?o far? nada. O que estou fazendo eu aqui?

私が必要とするすべては休むことです。..私が目を覚ますとき、これはすっかり終わるでしょう。 これはなぜ起きていますか？ 私はなぜここにいますか？ 私に答えてください！

Sorry about the Portuguese and Japanese last night...I was pretty dizzy. Think nothing of it.


----------



## YouthNinja (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh...you lost me there for a second.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Oct 1, 2007)

Such a long time! I cant believe it!


----------



## byakugan_warrior (Oct 3, 2007)

i like this one


----------



## Katta San (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, thanks.


----------



## Katta San (Oct 3, 2007)

My book is coming out next year. I'll release the official title later (Still deciding).

I'm sure you've noticed that the level of detail in this fanfic is very low...my book is nothing like it.


----------



## YouthNinja (Oct 4, 2007)

can't wait.


----------



## Katta San (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks

Maybe you'll get free copies.


----------



## Katta San (Oct 29, 2007)

Good times, good times.I couldn't breath when I woke up, but I didn't fight at first. I decided it was pretty convinient to be in my own grave right now. Everything was dark. I could feel the sand driving deeper into my robe. My hand was grasped on the sword as if my life depended on it...and in a way, it did. I had no escape plans, and oxygen was getting eaten away...or in this case, it never existed. I tried to lift my body and fight the sand, but it wouldn't give. I was probably about ten or nine feet under the sand. I sent my Chakra to my hand and created a ball of water in one hand, and Rasengan in the other. If I messed anything up, the Rasengan could come flying into my face. The sand shook off of my hand with the Rasengan. The Rasengan made it easier to move my arm because it moved the sand. I brought the Rasengan to the ball of water, that had turned into mud a couple of times, and clashed them together. The sand over my hand lifted up. There was a tiny hole that I could breath through. I gasped heavily. The air was better than candy...it was petter than beef, fruit, and every other thing you eat. I was so relieved to have my breath back. I wasn't even expecting my lungs to ever fill again. I shook my way over the hole, stood up, and began to climb. "Fades!" Someone said. I turned around, jumped back, raised my sword, and got ready to fight. Itachi stood, curious as to how I'd lived."You're alive!" Itachi almost shouted"I think so," I said, honostly telling the truth."What the Hell happened?""The foe you told me not to fight did this. I apologize for not following orders,""There were no orders, Fades. I simply gave you an order. You're more powerful than me, remember? There's no way to control you," 
"Even though I am, I'll always obey," I said, not completly sure. Itachi sighed in relief.
"I'm just glad that you're alive," 
When Itachi said that, I got a little suspicious.
"Itachi, are you okay?"
"Yeah,"
"Well, lets head to base," I said, planning an attack on the imposter. Itachi turned around, and I dashed at him with my sword, stabbing him straight in the back. Itachi turned into a man with blond hair. He seemed to be with the Leaf Village. They tried to trick me. The man spit out blood. I pulled my sword out of him, let him fall, then grabbed him by the hair.
"Please...*Cough*...D--don't hurt m-m-me"
"So, you couldn't trust me to do the job myself?"
"Thats n-not it. I-I'm sorry fo-for accepting this job," He said in a whisper.
"I'm not giving you a second chance. You can rot here," I said as I threw his face into the sand.
After walking for a few hours through forests and grasslands, I arrived at the Leaf Village. The guards let me through, and I headed to the Hokage's office.
"Naruto!" I shouted. Naruto turned around in his seat.
"Oh where oh where could my money be? Your little spy has been murdered, along with the whole army,"
"You killed him...?"
"Yeah. You shouldn't have tried something like that, now pay me,"
Naruto jumped out of his seat, and lunged at me with his Rasengan. I moved to the left, charged mine while he recoiled, and jabbed Naruto with it right in the back. 
"That wasn't smart," I said. I kicked Naruto in the head, launching him into a wall to the left.
"Give me what I want,"
"You just don't understand. The money you requested is ninety eight percent of the village's profits--"
"Then I guess I'll destroy the whole place then!" I said, interupting Naruto.
"Please...just give me a month to get the money,"
"You have three weeks," I spat back.
"Thank you," Naruto said.
I walked out of the village without a word. At the gates, Kakashi was waiting for me.
"Fades! It's been a while,"
"Yeah, it has,"
"Follow me, I need to talk to you in private," Kakashi said as he dashed into a tree, and started running. I jumped in, and followed.
"Where are we heading?"
"Away from the village,"
Kakashi stopped, turned around, looked at me, and said
"I know everything there is to know about the Leaf Village,"
"Go on..." I said, thinkning I knew where he was going
"Fades, I want to join the Akatsuki,"
"What reason do you have for that?"
"I have information. In fact, Naruto is planning on join the Akatska to destroy the village. Fades, Naruto isn't planning on paying you,"
"Okay, then I'll have to go get it now,"
"Yeah, you will,"
"Kakashi, we almost killed you, yet you're interested in joining?"
"That sums it up,"
"I'll need some proof. I want you to kill Naruto,"
"Anyone but Naru--"
"Naruto!!" I shouted "kill him, or I'll kill you,"
"Yes sir," Kakashi said.
"Kakashi, you've changed," I said.


----------



## YouthNinja (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow. This was better written then what you usualy do.


----------



## Katta San (Nov 9, 2007)

It'll be like that from now on


----------



## ichigaara (Nov 20, 2007)

ok, it's nice


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Nov 21, 2007)

Fantastic!

Your amazing!


----------



## Katta San (Nov 22, 2007)

I feel so warm 'n fuzzy inside 

I'll be back soon.

"Master. T


Sorry, I can't deal with this lap top...gtg


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 16, 2008)

*Claps*


----------



## Katta San (Apr 17, 2008)

After a very long time of waiting, I'll continue my work. Hope you're pleased with what you get.


Kakashi seemed...diffrent when he dashed away. Would he really do such a task for the Akatsuki? Of course, I can't forget the fact that it could easily stuck in a trap if Kakashi still has a true heart.

The grandfather clock ticked and ticked. I was relaxed in my bed, comfortably laying down as I do everynight. The door opened, light bled into the room. Itachi's blade was tightly gripped in his hand.
"Fades. The master orders I kill you,"
"Itachi, you're kidding? Do you think you could kill me?"
"I think whatever the master wants me to,"
I thought he was brainwashed when I looked into his carefree eyes. His eyes always showed stress and alement. Now they showed ignorance and mindless. He turned into a naive fool in five minutes. He thinks he can kill me? Ridiculous. I sat up and reached for my blade
"Itachi, come on now. What do you think will happen if you attack me? I don't want to kill you, but what must be done must be done. Are you telling me the master wants me murdered? Have any proof?" Someone grabbed my by the shoulders. It was Tobi who had come out of the wall.
"The master orders it," He said. Itachi came closer with his blade.
"Wait, Itachi, tell me why you want me killed?"
"It's because who you invited into the Akatsuki. He followed you, and everyone except for Tobi, the master, and I died fending him off. It's your fault."
Then I realized that in Itachi's eyes was not ignorance and mindlessness, but sadness and vengence.
"There are better ways to solve your problems. I'll protect the rest of you until the end,"
"Too late, Fades. You're too much of a problem,"
The sword swiflty shifted through the cold winds. It was throat seeking steel coming at me. I broke loose of Tobi, ripping one of his arms off, the blood splashing everywhere. Tobi screamed in submerged into the wooden walls. The blood was enough to stop Itachi from killing me. He was distracted. So much loss in one day. So, I had everything, and now I only have myself. What's going on here? Am I dreaming? I kicked Itachi in the gut sending him through the thin wooden door. He made a grand fireball and sent it through the doorway. I rolled, grabbing my sword in the mix. Itachi's eyes showed hatred and malice toward me now. What had I done that was so bad? I didn't mean to do this. I did hand signs, made sixty clones, and faded into the ground. I re emerged behind Itachi, grabbing him by the arms, my clones coming closer and closer.
"Itachi, do you surrender?"
"No,"
Itachi did a one hand hand sign and his flesh turned into explosives. It wasn't a replacment, this was real. He'd just done suicide to kill me. The explosives ignited in a hellish fury. I could hear Itachi laughing at death in the back of my head. The whole hideout became ruble. I hurled through the air like a a feather. It's over. I survived the explosion, but I won't survive this fall. 
"So, will you go to heaven or hell?" I heard a voice say. Was it god? No, it was Naruto. He was falling along with me. I snapped back into reality. I could easily stop this fall, I just wasn't thinking. I turned around to see the trees becoming closer and closer. I  did my jutsu and flooded the forest with water.

"Hey, are you okay?"
"What are you doing here?"
"It went according to plan."
"Plan?"
"Yes, that's right. Let me explain, Fades. This was all a plan to take down the Akatsuki. You were undercover, don't you remember? You didn't bump your head on anything, right?"
"No," Or did I? It was a shock. I was against the Akatsuki the whole time? Or is he lying?
"Do you have any proof, Naruto?"
"You killed the hokage and I'm here to help you not kill you. Isn't my word enough, anyway?"
"You've grown, Naruto. You've grown into a wise man,"
"Thanks, haha," Naruto scratched the back of his head.
Well, the way I see it, the Akatsuki betrayed me, an I have no where else to go.
"Fades, come back to the village. You'll have have all of the riches in the world if you defend us,"
No where else to go...should I take his offer? Is it a trap? Naruto dived in front of me as eighteen kunais it him in the chest. Obviously, if he wants to protect me that much, it's not a trap. The leader stood next to a tree with a half eaten apple in his hand.
"Well if it isn't the traitor," He said.
I bent down to Naruto and began to heal him with my chakra. Another kunai came toward me. I did my hand signs and made a forcefield around me.
"Fades, it's not too late. You can still join us again. We'll rebuild, and we'll have a happy life, with you as the new leader. Or would you rather stay with the people who wouldn't take you in when you were on the streets?"
They did take me in, didn't they? Well, so did the Akatsuki. They both treated me well, but throwing kunais at me and sending teamates to kill me is unforgivable. I finished healing naruto and got rid of the barrier.
"Thanks,"  He said.
"Same here,"
 Naruto made clones. I transformed, but not by my will. I transformed into all of the (Demon guys or whatever, 4 got what they were called). Naruto's clones were in the millions, I swear. My new form was thirty stories high.
"Give up," I said.
The master finished his apple.
"Fades. I'm stronger than you. Don't you get it? If I ever thought you were a threat, I would have killed you long ago. I've always kept a low profile, but it's time to show you who I really am.
To my eye's, The leader began to morph. I transformed back into regular old Fades when I saw what he'd done. My birth mother...the one who had died recently...attacked by bandits, stood in the leader's place.
"Fades, please, come home with me. We'll have a happy life together. Could you kill your own mother?"
"Lies! My mother is dead,"
"I'm standing right here, Fades," She looked like my mother, she sounded like here...everything.
"I survived it, Fades,"
Naruto ran over to me.
"Don't believe him. That's still a very evil man,"
I threw a kunai. It hit her in the stomach. She fell to the ground screaming. No...what have I done.
"Fades, this is the truth! You've killed your own mother, Fades!" She fell to the ground.
No...how could I? I took it all in at once. It was unbearable. I can't take it! I'm going insane!!!
I drew one of my daggers that glistened oh so brightly, and dug it through my throat. It's over. I've killed myself.





Fades collaped to the ground with a dagger through his throat. His "Mother" got up, guffawing. Fade's  powers came from his body and went into the leader.
"And now. It's time to turn this place into oblivion,"
Naruto was awed. Sixteen slash marks appeared in Naruto as he split into sixteen pieces.
The only way to defeat Fades was to  drive him out of his insane mine. The Akatsuki won. 

The leader later destroyed the leaf village, then the sand village. Every other village undestood he was a threat and surrendered to him. Another village was built just for him, and another Akatsuki was born.


----------



## Katta San (Apr 17, 2008)

The End.

Welcome to Oblivion.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 17, 2008)

Indeed, we'll miss the series.


----------

